# 07/16 Raw Discussion Thread: Will Lesnar be stripped of the Universal Championship?



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

> On a night filled with stunning moments, Raw General Manager Kurt Angle dropped an absolute bombshell at WWE Extreme Rules, giving Brock Lesnar an ultimatum that could result in The Beast being stripped of his Universal Championship. Will The Conqueror comply? Find out tonight at 8/7 C on Monday Night Raw.











*Is Braun Strowman finally finished with Kevin Owens?*​


> In one of the most stunning moments on this year’s WWE Extreme Rules pay-per-view, Braun Strowman hurled Kevin Owens off the top of the steel cage and through a table below. Though KO technically picked up the win, Mr. Monster in the Bank once again took him completely apart. Heading into tonight’s Raw, WWE.com has learned that Owens was taken to a local medical facility for evaluation, but regardless of his condition, has Strowman gotten Owens out of his system? If so, who be the next unfortunate competitor to suffer his unrelenting wrath?











*Will Brock Lesnar be stripped of the Universal Championship on Raw?*​


> At WWE Extreme Rules, Raw General Manager Kurt Angle gave Brock Lesnar a clear ultimatum: Either show up on Raw tonight or agree to terms for a future Universal Title Match. Failure to comply will result in The Olympic Gold Medalist stripping him of his Universal Title. Will The Beast choose to answer the call or lose Monday Night Raw’s top title?
> 
> Plus, though Roman Reigns has claimed for some time that he is the “uncrowned Universal Champion,” how will Bobby Lashley’s huge victory over The Big Dog play into the equation?











*What chaos will ensue when The B-Team return to the red brand as Raw Tag Team Champions?*​


> Though it was something few thought they would ever see, The B-Team have done the seemingly impossible by capturing the Raw Tag Team Championship.
> 
> Tonight on Raw, look for “Woken” Matt Hardy & Bray Wyatt to find a way to cast the full power of the multiverse on the newly-crowned titleholders before they can even get out of the gate. In any event, now that Bo Dallas & Curtis Axel are on top, the WWE Universe is about to find out if the “B” actually stands for “busted bubble.”











*Are the days numbered for The Goddess of WWE?*​


> Like her or loathe her, Alexa Bliss has emerged from WWE Extreme Rules still your Raw Women’s Champion following a tremendous victory over Nia Jax in an Extreme Rules Match during which she also escaped The Baddest Women on the Planet.
> 
> With Ronda Rousey’s Raw suspension not over until Wednesday, one might assume that Monday night will be all about Little Miss Bliss. Then again, there is nothing stopping The Irresistible Force or anyone else from trying to take a piece out of The Goddess of WWE.
> 
> Then again, after hopping the barricade and getting involved in the Raw Women’s Championship bout, could The Baddest Woman on the Planet be subject to further penalties from Raw General Manager Kurt Angle?











*Does The Architect have plans for Dolph Ziggler?*​


> Though Intercontinental Champion Dolph Ziggler and Seth Rollins left everything on the canvas in a brutal 30-Minute WWE Iron Man Match at WWE Extreme Rules, interference by Drew McIntyre during the opening moments of sudden-death overtime left The Showoff with the win.
> 
> Considering the look on Rollins’ face during the closing moments of the pay-per-view, the odds are pretty high that he is not through with the titleholder. With five weeks until SummerSlam, will he catch Ziggler in time for The Biggest Event of the Summer? Or will another Superstar step up to try and seize the workhorse title?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What about Bob, the new uncrowned Universal champion. :lashley


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

"Will Lesnar be stripped of the Universal Championship" :bosque couldn't have done better myself with that title.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Here's what would literally happen if Kurt even sarcastically said he'd strip Brock of the title: Vince would genuinely write him of TV for the rest of his contract. 

Even in story this makes no sense. Steph is just going to make Kurt her bitch. Or Brock makes him his bitch. Or Heyman makes him "your sir, are my bitch". Either way, Kurt is being a bitch and it's incredibly stupid.


Also odd not seeing Roman's face in the preview.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Possibly the least hyped I've been for a RAW all year. Extreme Rules was extremely bad. I'm glad I only watch highlights these days.

It's a shame Lesnar will show, stripping him would do wonders for the product, and a Tournament for the Vacant championship would be exciting. It's just going to be Lesnar/Lashley or Roman will somehow squirm his way in to a triple threat despite losing clean last night.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Again, nothing to really tune in for.

At this rate, I may as well just watch WWE as I watch NXT - just watch the big PPVs (Which happen to be the same weekend as the Takeovers) and let the video packages hyping the matches fill you win. You will absolutely not miss much by not watching Raw. 

Lesnar isn't going to show up and Angle isn't going to strip him of the title. Considering Heyman was there last week and didn't show on TV, I imagine he will likely be there this week as well and he'll come out and accept the challenge of Lesnar competing at Summerslam with the belt on the line.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I think Brock will show, and I'd also say it's a given he's gonna fuck up Kurt Angle.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

There's really no reason to watch the main roster after last night. I couldn't be less excited for SummerSlam if I tried. Everyone is a geek. No one is a star.

NXT and 205 Live have been killing it all year. Gee, I wonder why that is? Could it be the absence of? :vince

Nah.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jedah said:


> There's really no reason to watch the main roster after last night. I couldn't be less excited for SummerSlam if I tried. Everyone is a geek. No one is a star.
> 
> NXT and 205 Live have been killing it all year. Gee, I wonder why that is? Could it be the absence of? :vince
> 
> Nah.


I'm going to start listening to you more before PPV's.

:benson

WWE have killed my optimism, I'm full-on pessimistic mode now until they pump out some amazing storyline that I cannot miss. Pointless hoping for something that just isn't there.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn IV and the Mae Young Classic are going to be the best shows this summer. _By miles._

And you can bet money on that. I wonder why? :vince3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Eh, I'll catch the highlights on YouTube after the show.

Rather continue playing Final Fantasy XII (Remaster) than watch RAW tonight.


----------



## nsoifer (Sep 15, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Eh, I'll catch the highlights on YouTube after the show.
> 
> Rather continue playing Final Fantasy XII (Remaster) than watch RAW tonight.


You could probably just have Raw in the background while playing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is it Wednesday night yet? (NXT)


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

thank god for youtube clips....


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

nsoifer said:


> You could probably just have Raw in the background while playing.


Maybe, I'll probably just forget it is running in the background tho :lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The preview really doesn't list anything about Lashley?...





Wut?

Anyways, itll be interesting to see what they do with KO. They always book him to get his heat back.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Last night was blah... I don't get the Jeff Hardy squash at all... he looked fine, but wondering if he was off the rails like at the on TNA PPV years ago.


----------



## nsoifer (Sep 15, 2015)

PraXitude said:


> Last night was blah... I don't get the Jeff Hardy squash at all... he looked fine, but wondering if he was off the rails like at the on TNA PPV years ago.


During that night he could barely walk/stand. I doubt it was the case yesterday. Maybe he was just injured or something/


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or you could not bother with Raw and do something else


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

PraXitude said:


> Last night was blah... I don't get the Jeff Hardy squash at all... he looked fine, but wondering if he was off the rails like at the on TNA PPV years ago.


He has been banged up for a while, he even admitted he doesn't do the Swanton Bomb in house shows because how injured he is, so he probably will have the rematch tomorrow and then maybe take a break to heal up now that Orton is back.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I assume Bob will confront the absentee champion.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The real question will be, after that awful PPV, this not very appealing preview and with last week's record low ratings, will they hit a new low?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Stripping Brock of the title and making the last 500+ days absolutely pointless would be the cherry on the mile high cake of absolute crap. :lmao

It sounds so backwards that they'd probably do it.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Stripping Brock of the title and making the last 500+ days absolutely pointless would be the cherry on the mile high cake of absolute crap. :lmao
> 
> It sounds so backwards that they'd probably do it.


If Brock gets stripped, wins the UFC Heavyweight Title in his fight with DC and returns to challenge the new champion at WM. 

:done


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Stripping Brock of the title and making the last 500+ days absolutely pointless would be the cherry on the mile high cake of absolute crap. :lmao
> 
> It sounds so backwards that they'd probably do it.


Honestly, I don't even care about the rub anymore, I'm just sick of him holding the Title at this point.

It would be funny though with how pointless the reign would be in retrospect. Remember when we all thought he was holding it just to give it to Reigns at WrestleMania? I really wish we'd been right. They actually made me wish it had happened. This shit has gone on far too long.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Or you could not bother with Raw and do something else


Don't worry I will be, the Home Run Derby is tonight.

I will catch Raw later on DVR and see if it takes me more than 15 minutes to get through the whole 3 hours :bosque


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Honestly, I don't even care about the rub anymore, I'm just sick of him holding the Title at this point.
> 
> It would be funny though with how pointless the reign would be in retrospect. Remember when we all thought he was holding it just to give it to Reigns at WrestleMania? I really wish we'd been right. They actually made me wish it had happened. This shit has gone on far too long.


Yep, basically. 

It's gone from eyes rolling and looking at watches waiting for Roman to beat Brock to the exact same thing quite simply waiting for Brock to lose the title.

It's a shame, because Brock had genuinely good feuds with the likes of Braun and Joe, but everything since No Mercy, and in particular Mania, has been a complete drag and a waste of time.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

So I could see Angle announcing a rematch between Bobby and Roman for tonight and Roman goes over and now they can't decide who gets the shot at Brock. I hope I am wrong but after last night's pure awfulness I feel like it is going to continue to run over.

As far as ratings I expect a slight bump but not much. People will speculate that it is because of Brock's possible appearance, Ronda's return (even though she was suspended 28 days ago and it is a 30 day suspension), or Bobby's win/Roman's loss. 

Raw is #Port-A-Potty (literally the shits)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock, Reigns, Heyman, Lashley all have to go.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> So I could see Angle announcing a rematch between Bobby and Roman for tonight and Roman goes over and now they can't decide who gets the shot at Brock. I hope I am wrong but after last night's pure awfulness I feel like it is going to continue to run over.
> 
> As far as ratings I expect a slight bump but not much. People will speculate that it is because of Brock's possible appearance, Ronda's return (even though she was suspended 28 days ago and it is a 30 day suspension), or Bobby's win/Roman's loss.
> 
> Raw is #Port-A-Potty (literally the shits)


pretty sure it was already announced during extreme rules ronda wouldn't be at raw due to the suspension not ending so that's one piece of speculation gone. It probably will get a slight boost from Brock being there due to the UFC stunt he pulled though.

However that boost wont include me. I have tried a couple of times to watch raw the last couple of weeks and I honestly just can't anymore it's no fun in the slightest. Smackdown I can somewhat watch if I'm already having a really good day but raw is just too much for me.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Brock, Reigns, Heyman, Lashley all have to go.


They are my biggest DRAWS, pal. :vince



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Yep, basically.
> 
> It's gone from eyes rolling and looking at watches waiting for Roman to beat Brock to the exact same thing quite simply waiting for Brock to lose the title.
> 
> It's a shame, because Brock had genuinely good feuds with the likes of Braun and Joe, but everything since No Mercy, and in particular Mania, has been a complete drag and a waste of time.


Yeah, I was actually happy when Brock first beat Goldberg for the Title, and I can't help but laugh now at it. Crazy to think how long ago that was, holy shit. His feuds during 2017 were pretty good, this year has just been all kinds of terrible. It's really one of the worst reigns in recent memory. I thought Mahal's reign of terror was bad.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> They are my biggest DRAWS, pal. :vince
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was actually happy when Brock first beat Goldberg for the Title, and I can't help but laugh now at it. Crazy to think how long ago that was, holy shit. His feuds during 2017 were pretty good, this year has just been all kinds of terrible. It's really one of the worst reigns in recent memory. I thought Mahal's reign of terror was bad.


I honestly don't think i'm exaggerating when i'm saying this... Jinder's matches overall were better. (Punjabi Prison excluded) Take away Brock's match against AJ and you don't really have any good matches. Because, while the Joe/Braun feuds were great, the matches themselves lacked any real excitement, and the Roman ones were just dead all over. And then there was the Royal Rumble match which was exactly the same.

Plus at least Jinder was there and the WWE title was a focus, right now you have the most faux 'dominant' reign that's been seen in quite a while.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I honestly don't think i'm exaggerating when i'm saying this... Jinder's matches overall were better. (Punjabi Prison excluded) Take away Brock's match against AJ and you don't really have any good matches. Because, while the Joe/Braun feuds were great, the matches themselves lacked any real excitement, and the Roman ones were just dead all over. And then there was the Royal Rumble match which was exactly the same.
> 
> Plus at least Jinder was there and the WWE title was a focus, right now you have the most faux 'dominant' reign that's been seen in quite a while.


Jinder's matches were pretty bad to me, but at least they were competitive. Brock's matches all use the same shit formula, and it gets old. I wish Suplex City had never caught on, Vince just decides to milk that shit, and Brock doesn't even have to put any effort in during matches. Hell, it looked like he actually had fun facing AJ, because it was actually a little bit different for once.

I'd pick a full-time Champion over a part-time like Brock any day. Even if I'm not that big on the guy holding it. Not having a World Title scene is detrimental to the product. It doesn't make things feel special when a Title defense finally happens, it just kills the whole show and the other guys have to work around it until then.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

nsoifer said:


> You could probably just have Raw in the background while playing.


This is how I watch, I get the jist of the episode without having to fully watch Raw or SD.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018932360744787968
This stupidity :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018932360744787968
> This stupidity :lol


The advocating Jew about to Lawyer the shit out of Angle and Raw :bosque


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is so fucking lame.

:lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wtf. :lmao

Twitter feuds, by the way.

State of this company in 2018. :bosque


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Not only did Angle get himself trapped in Heyman law shit, Brock is gonna obliterate him at some point if not tonight.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can't help but piss myself whenever I hear "reigning, defending.." :bosque

That motherfucker hasn't defended since Greatest Royal Rumble. *APRIL*.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

It seems like the Bayley/Sasha Feud won't get off the ground

Vince is like the father, He doesn't want them to fight


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I know it's never going to happen, but Brock is here. The story is right here. Braun needs to take this motherfucker out TONIGHT. They need a HOT angle after that bullshit PPV.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: 07/16 RawA 8 a j Nikk Discussion Thread: Will Lesnar be stripped of the Universal Championship?*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Can't help but piss myself whenever I hear "reigning, defending.." :bosque
> 
> That motherfucker hasn't defended since Greatest Royal Rumble. *APRIL*.


So which vanilla midget loser was he supposed to defend against??


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*After last night's Pay Per View, I am not going to watch Raw tonight because I am fed up with the boring ass hell shit. Bored with Raw a whole and I have Vince McMahon to thank for that. Thank you Vince, thank you for opening my eyes you senile old ass man who should have retired a few years ago. 

Someone get me when Sasha/Bayley is on in therapist office and Ziggler/Seth. *_


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: 07/16 RawA 8 a j Nikk Discussion Thread: Will Lesnar be stripped of the Universal Championship?*



Isuzu said:


> So which vanilla midget loser was he supposed to defend against??


Kevin Nash :cozy


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Not watching live after that disaster of a PPV last night, will dvr and skip through most of it most likely.


----------



## Warren Snow (Mar 24, 2016)

*Will Lesnar actually be stripped of the Universal Title tonight?*

Greetings.

I know I do not make a lot of posts but I read on wwe.com Kurt Angle gave Brock Lesnar an ultimatum: show up tonight on RAW or agree to terms on a Universal Title match. If not, the Beast Incarnate will be stripped of the Universal Title.

Honestly, I would love to see a Lashley -v- Lesnar Universal Title Match, as many others have mentioned. 

If a Lashley -v- Lesnar Universal Title Match, I would love to see Roman Reigns interfere in the match (I do not care who wins the match) and then have Braun Strowman cash in the contract. That would mess things up ... LOL


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Will Lesnar actually be stripped of the Universal Title tonight?*

No Lesnar will not be stripped of the title. Here is how I see it going down tonight:

Lesnar is not there

Angle threatens to strip him of the title

Heyman comes out with some lawyers, and Angle is not able to strip Lesnar of the title

WWE hopes this gets fans to start shitting on Lesnar more and actually cheer Reigns against Lesnar at Summerslam


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Will Lesnar actually be stripped of the Universal Title tonight?*

I wish


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I know it's never going to happen, but Brock is here. The story is right here. Braun needs to take this motherfucker out TONIGHT. They need a HOT angle after that bullshit PPV.


This would be fucking perfect. Have Heyman/Brock out there, Heyman as usual with his smirky and satisfied grin over his client, making demands.

Braun's music hits, he comes out with a ref, mahandles Brock like he has done before in the past and wins the fucking Title. That would put over Braun massively. He's always been the one that has kicked Brock's ass the most, but never got the job done.










I'll watch the full show tomorrow if this happens. Which means it probably won't.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Will Lesnar actually be stripped of the Universal Title tonight?*

I think sooner or later Brock is gonna beat up Kurt and then they're gonna bring in a new GM.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Will Lesnar actually be stripped of the Universal Title tonight?*

No. If Lesnar shows, I foresee an epic staredown with Bob. :lashley


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Will Lesnar actually be stripped of the Universal Title tonight?*

Lesnar is stripped of the title. Strowman comes out and cashes in, the title becomes his. Roman comes out and says that for Braun to be champ he has to beat the guy, Angle makes it the main event, Roman then defeats Braun to become champion.

Following week Bobby says that as he beat Roman he should get a shot, which he does at Summerslam. Roman beats Bobby.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018959128125943808
I don't 100% trust the source for discussions sake:

Reigns vs. Lashley vs. Balor vs. Rollins vs. Strowman vs. Corbin


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Should be interesting how they kayfabe justify giving Ronda, a 1-0 woman with only a DQ win, who has now assaulted the GM & referees; & jumped the barricade during her suspension to interfere in a match which was a 2 on 2 situation in the first place, a title shot at Summerslam.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Will Lesnar actually be stripped of the Universal Title tonight?*

It'll be Lashley/Brock at SS.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Will Lesnar actually be stripped of the Universal Title tonight?*

No chance he gets stripped. That'd be way too exciting.

Same with Braun cashing in.

I think it's going to be Brock/Lashley or a Triple Threat with Roman as well.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018959128125943808
> I don't 100% trust the source for discussions sake:
> 
> Reigns vs. Lashley vs. Balor vs. Rollins vs. Strowman vs. Corbin


That'd be a fun RAW match if it happens, although shame the result would be super predictable probably. Really wish they'd do someone out of left field.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018974408830943232


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018974408830943232


Plot twist: Kurt faces Brock himself at Summerslam.










Damn, good times. When both guys were in their prime, and putting on classics.

It's probably going to be one of those segments where everyone starts coming out. Kurt, Brock/Heyman and then Lashley & Roman. I'd love to see a brawl happen, and Braun comes in, cashes-in and finishes off Brock.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Will Lesnar actually be stripped of the Universal Title tonight?*

They should let him keep it, but make it defunct and reinstate the big gold belt. The Universal title was a failure from the start, and should never have existed.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Will Lesnar actually be stripped of the Universal Title tonight?*

I fucking wish. Let him fuck off to UFC


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Will Lesnar actually be stripped of the Universal Title tonight?*



A-C-P said:


> No Lesnar will not be stripped of the title. Here is how I see it going down tonight:
> 
> Lesnar is not there
> 
> ...


*Shit. I literally see this happening.*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Will Lesnar actually be stripped of the Universal Title tonight?*

:nah2 we're not that lucky.


----------



## Channelocho (Jun 27, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Plot twist: Kurt faces Brock himself at Summerslam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see that happening, but I would mark out like crazy if that is how they got the title off of Brock. I think we will start the road to KO vs. Angle at Summerslam tonight, as Kurt being a jerk to KO and basically laughing whenever Braun did something terrible to him has to be leading somewhere.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Plot twist: Kurt faces Brock himself at Summerslam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The state of the title scene is the worst I've ever seen it in this company. I hate everything they are doing and everyone that is involved at the title scene atm. Brock and Lashley. Yuck.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Honestly, I don't even care about the rub anymore, I'm just sick of him holding the Title at this point.
> 
> It would be funny though with how pointless the reign would be in retrospect. Remember when we all thought he was holding it just to give it to Reigns at WrestleMania? I really wish we'd been right. They actually made me wish it had happened. This shit has gone on far too long.


Knowing the, they might still go through with Reigns getting the title at Mania next year. Imagine Reigns ending the 2-year reign of the Universal and new UFC Heavyweight Champion at Wrestlemania. Now that's a Wrestlemania moment, Maggle. :vince3


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

*Re: Will Lesnar actually be stripped of the Universal Title tonight?*

I predict:

Kurt comes out to open the show, calls out Brock and Heyman to come to the ring, they do, they have a little conversation about where to go from here for SS, Lashley interrupts and says he wants his shot because he earned it by beating Roman, Kurt and Heyman like it and are about to set it up, but Roman comes out and says he's the uncrowned champion and should be in the match, Kurt is about to make it a triple threat, and then Braun comes out to announce he's cashing in at SS then Kurt finally announces that we have a Fatal 4 way at SummerSlam between Lesnar, Lashley, Reigns, and Strowman for the Universal title.

And that's that.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> The state of the title scene is the worst I've ever seen it in this company. I hate everything they are doing and everyone that is involved at the title scene atm. Brock and Lashley. Yuck.


Brock/Lashley really doesn't interest me anymore. It's one of those matches that should have happened years and years ago. When Brock didn't wrestle the same match every PPV.



RollinsHardyStyles said:


> Knowing the, they might still go through with Reigns getting the title at Mania next year. Imagine Reigns ending the 2-year reign of the Universal and new UFC Heavyweight Champion at Wrestlemania. Now that's a Wrestlemania moment, Maggle. :vince3


God don't even say that. The thought of Brock holding until Mania next year sends chills down my spine.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Plot twist: Kurt faces Brock himself at Summerslam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those Brock/Angle matches :banderas

Not a big fan of Angle matches for the most part but these two were gold together.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> Those Brock/Angle matches :banderas
> 
> Not a big fan of Angle matches for the most part but these two were gold together.


Their chemistry was off the charts. They were literally made to face each other. Anytime I watch any old Brock matches, it just gets me depressed. The guy is easily one of the best wrestlers on the roster, if they actually let him you know, wrestle. Granted he's not in his prime anymore, but he's still pretty athletic.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Their chemistry was off the charts. They were literally made to face each other. Anytime I watch any old Brock matches, it just gets me depressed. The guy is easily one of the best wrestlers on the roster, if they actually let him you know, wrestle. Granted he's not in his prime anymore, but he's still pretty athletic.


That's what money and no incentive to try does to you I'm afraid.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Poor Matt and Bray. Are they really going to feud with eachother again?


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Brock/Lashley really doesn't interest me anymore. It's one of those matches that should have happened years and years ago. When Brock didn't wrestle the same match every PPV.
> 
> 
> 
> God don't even say that. The thought of Brock holding until Mania next year sends chills down my spine.


Haha, but don't put it past them. Did ya hear about that 720-day reign in Japan, Hunter? We got to surpass that with Brock and have Reigns look strong :vince2


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Brock Lesnar didn't show up for work today :reigns


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Roman loses clean last night after already facing off against Lesnar 3x previously. 

Gonna lol hard when he still manages to face Brock.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Will Lesnar actually be stripped of the Universal Title tonight?*

So Brock has three choices? Show up tonight on RAW OR agree to terms on a Universal Title match or be stripped of the Universal Title?

So if Brock just shows up on Raw but doesn't agree to a match, he won't be stripped? I feel like Kurt fumbled his words when talking last night.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Any chance Strowman cashes in tonight? Then we have some combination of Strowman/Lashley/Reigns for Summerslam?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Will Lesnar actually be stripped of the Universal Title tonight?*

I wish :lmao

I'm already dreading the thought of Bob/Brock. Yet another potential Brock match I don't give a shit about.

I also don't really see how Bob beating Roman qualifies him for being #1 contender to Brock? I love Roman but why does beating him qualify you for that?!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Will Lesnar actually be stripped of the Universal Title tonight?*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I wish :lmao
> 
> I'm already dreading the thought of Bob/Brock. Yet another potential Brock match I don't give a shit about.
> 
> I also don't really see how Bob beating Roman qualifies him for being #1 contender to Brock? I love Roman but why does beating him qualify you for that?!


It's the Big Dog's yard. :reigns

It doesn't qualify him to face Brock, it's silly WWE logic really. I'm still not fully convinced it won't be a Triple Threat at Summerslam.


----------



## tylerbater (Apr 21, 2018)

Roman > Lashley in every way.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Will Lesnar actually be stripped of the Universal Title tonight?*



The Fourth Wall said:


> It's the Big Dog's yard. :reigns
> 
> It doesn't qualify him to face Brock, it's silly WWE logic really. I'm still not fully convinced it won't be a Triple Threat at Summerslam.


Heh I only brought it up cos the commentators kept saying after Bob's victory "surely this qualifies Lashley to face Brock somewhere down the road?" and I was just thinking '...why???' :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

To all you brave souls actually watching this Live:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Tuning in to see what they do with Seth and Roman and not much else. I only care about Brock if they're stripping him of the title, but that ain't gonna happen so I don't care :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Will Lesnar actually be stripped of the Universal Title tonight?*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Heh I only brought it up cos the commentators kept saying after Bob's victory "surely this qualifies Lashley to face Brock somewhere down the road?" and I was just thinking '...why???' :lol


Yeah, it's dumb. Roman hasn't even been remotely impressive against Brock with the way they've booked him. Bob beating him really means nothing.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Will Lesnar actually be stripped of the Universal Title tonight?*

I honestly hope he doesn't show up and the title is stripped or forgotten it ever existed. It's certainly worthless thanks to Bore Lazier.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Will Lesnar actually be stripped of the Universal Title tonight?*

_*Lashley will confront Lesnar tonight on Raw and then we get our Summerslam match.*_


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm sure it'll be another 3 hours snoozefest.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I hope they address the Universal Title situation.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

PraXitude said:


> Last night was blah... I don't get the Jeff Hardy squash at all... he looked fine, but wondering if he was off the rails like at the on TNA PPV years ago.


Not likely. WWE make a lot of stupid decisions, but letting a wrestler go to the ring while high as a kite is not one of them. 
Also, if you´ve been reading interviews with Hardy lately, you´d know he´s dealing with a back injury (which is why he doesn´t do the Swanton bomb at live shows), and numbness in his hand.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Will Lesnar actually be stripped of the Universal Title tonight?*

WWE has such a hard on for UFC I could see them going with the "Interim Universal Champion" route.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Enjoy the trainwreck guys. Peace


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

tylerbater said:


> Roman > Lashley in every way.


Lashley has a better body and he is a better promo


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Spoiler: Raw



WrestleVotes, which is a credible source, says there will either be a fatal four way or six pack challenge to decide who Brock Lesnar faces at SummerSlam.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

One has to think Jason Jordan finally returns? SummerSlam is only a little over month away.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

American_Nightmare said:


> Spoiler: Raw
> 
> 
> 
> WrestleVotes, a credible source, says there will either be a fatal four way or six pack challenge to decide who Brock Lesnar faces at SummerSlam.


Roman to get his win back. LMAO.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks like somehow they are going to act like Alexa & Mickie against Nia, Natalya, & Ronda was unfair for Nia's side LOL.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Stream showing the end of the last Harry Potter film :mj2


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Welcome, everyone, to Monday Night Fuckery! :vince8


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh please don't tease us like that WWE 

The booing for Heyman!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Where the fuck are they where they boo Lesnar and cheer Roman? NEBRASKA? Fucking idiots.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahahaha heyman


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Fuck Lesnar


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This sucks ass already.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

They are booing Lesnar! LOL Vince working all marks!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO were they chanting WHERE'S THE TITLE :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Crowd chant I can get behind... strip the title.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Fuck off Heyman you boring fat prick.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LMAO were they chanting WHERE'S THE TITLE :lmao


strip


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I think Heyman should take the "defending" part of his speech


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Holy shit Vince finally did it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Please Lashley just come out and spear the hell out of Heyman


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

jayman321 said:


> Where the fuck are they where they boo Lesnar and cheer Roman? NEBRASKA? Fucking idiots.


LOL yeah how dare people make up their own minds and cheer and boo whoever they want


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

No. Fuck off with that shit.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

But Heyman, I don't give a shit about UFC at all so why the fuck would I want that?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hell no. Brock can't go for the UFC title until next year, they better take that title off him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, he talked Kurt into it as long as he defends at Summerslam.

:lmao

What a waste.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL yeah how dare people make up their own minds and cheer and boo whoever they want


A Dean fan? Oof I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

You drive a hard bargain? Yeah having to defend the title every 3 or 4 months must be terrible.....


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol, Heyman logic. Yeah, Brock totally wants to wear the title at a UFC event, lol! :flip


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty obvious whoever Brock faces at SummerSlam, Brock is going over and keeping the title.

fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If Brock keeps the title until Mania.:done

He's winning at Summerslam.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

jayman321 said:


> A Dean fan? Oof I'm sorry for your loss.


What loss? He's not dead or fired :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

what about Bob?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this is being piped in, something not right about this


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Brock winning at Summerslam :done


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ugh. Just strip it and do a tournament.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Well that was anti-climactic.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Pretty obvious whoever Brock faces at SummerSlam, Brock is going over and keeping the title.
> 
> fpalm


If that happens. I'm skipping Raw for the next few months. 

Surely most of the wrestlers in the back would be pissed.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Pretty obvious whoever Brock faces at SummerSlam, Brock is going over and keeping the title.
> 
> fpalm


Raman Rains gon' win


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Heyman has become the absolute worst broken record in the industry. So fucking boring.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hell yes! Lashley!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't even like Bob, but I'd much rather him be champion than Brock. At least he's there every week.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Bob's music is a generic version of Brock's


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Lashley with a mic this gonna be awful


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> If that happens. I'm skipping Raw for the next few months.
> 
> Surely most of the wrestlers in the back would be pissed.


They've already been pissed for the past 15 months, I'm sure.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This angle is dead on arrival. No one wants the match to happen. Most of us just want Brock gone.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

jayman321 said:


> Where the fuck are they where they boo Lesnar and cheer Roman? NEBRASKA? Fucking idiots.


Actually jackass, Reigns gets booed in Nebraska as well.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bobby in the house! But we all know Roman snakes his way into to this bs too.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I smell a triple thread at SummerSlam... Lashley/Roman/Brock


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Drew :mark


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Brock vs. Drew? That's a match I'd like to see.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Drew is in the house!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Drew? Seriously? He's nowhere near a main event guy right now. Get the hell outta here


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Roman has lost to Brock multiple times and Bobby defeated him last night, so he doesn’t really have a leg to stand on. He’s been usurped as the rightful number one contender


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh god, this is stupid. Lashley wins last night, and he doesn't get the shot? And I'm not even a Lashley fan.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

YAWN.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

here comes seth then last but not least roman


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Brock v Drew :done :done


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Roman and Braun please and have 4 monsters in this match. Please. Drew was genuinely shocking. Fuck Rollins and Finn will get entered god damnit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I’ll get behind a Drew title run.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

BURN IT DOWNNN


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SETH :mark:


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Can't wait for whatever six man tag match they throw together for the main event.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SETH with by far the best pop out of all of them.

:rollins


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Drew's music hits and you might think BAH GAWD BUSINESS IS ABOUT TO PICK UP :bahgawd

But then you remember this is WWE so the answer is no business is not about to pick up now or ever


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

You know how this ends..................babygirl :reigns


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Elias :done


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I love Brock but Heyman's shit is so old. :sleep


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Heyman's reaction to everyone coming out :lmao It's so funny.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Seth, Drew and Elias wens3


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lmao get outta here Elias let the grown ups do the talking right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AB81 (Jun 23, 2018)

elias? lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

6 way match to determine Brock's next opponent. Cause you know Roman's ass is gonna come out last.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Drew lookin like he's about to plant a big fat kiss on Seth :lmao


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Why not make his title match an ELIMINATION CHAMBER match


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Ok, give me Elias vs Lesnar. I'm ready.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

deepelemblues said:


> Drew lookin like he's about to plant a big fat kiss on Seth :lmao


Careful, don't give Steph any more ideas.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Balor what does this geek want :lol


----------



## AB81 (Jun 23, 2018)

is the whole locker room going to come out? haha lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's nice to see people giving a shit about the title cos Brock clearly doesn't :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So Lashley wins a multi man match? DOUBLE YAWN.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh fuck off Balor you squeeky little dwarf.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lashley vs Lesnar, it was so simple. But no we're getting some dumb multi man match to determine it, seems like anyway.


----------



## BringBackTV14 (Oct 12, 2017)

Show match/segment rundown for tonight



Spoiler: .



Kurt Angle promo interrupted by Paul Heyman promo (Elias, Finn Balor, Roman Reigns, Drew McIntyre, Bobby Lashley, Seth Rollins interrupt)
Roman Reigns vs. Finn Balor vs. Drew McIntyre
Bayley backstage with Kurt Angle
Non Title: Dolph Ziggler vs. Bobby Roode
Tyler Breeze vs. Mojo Rawley
Sasha Banks & Bayley vs. Dana Brooke & Alicia Fox (Bayley & Sasha backstage segment after)
Renee Young interviews Braun Strowman
Non title: B-Team vs. The Ascension
Alexa Bliss promo
Constable Corbin in the office with Paul Heyman
Titus Worldwide vs. Authors of Pain
Ember Moon vs. Sarah Logan
Bobby Lashley vs. Seth Rollins vs. Elias


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

This is the best RAW opener in months... dudes that are actually OVER comin out and stakin their claim, so simple, of course WWE does it like once every six months and the rest of the time we get Romun coming out and staking his claim that he got no credibility to stake :reigns2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Liking some of these possible match ups...


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They had to ruin it by sending out Elias of all people


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Seth just lost to Ziggler. Why is he asking for a title shot?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jason Jordan gonna come out next :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

Fuck this trash.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

shut the fuck up cole


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Big dog to ruin this. Braun come kill them all plz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Here comes the Big Dog fuck off Cole you idiot


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Holy shit will this guy fuck off already?!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yup, of course, here comes Roman.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

:cole It's da Big Dawwg!!!!!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I hate segments like this.


----------



## AB81 (Jun 23, 2018)

Reigns figures? he lost last night he should not be out here at all.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well KO might as well come out. Since he's been the best Universal Champion.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

They didn't do Balor vs. Lesnar back when it could have been hot. They sure as hell ain't doing it now.

But I like the makings of the potential 6 Pack Challenge.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Elias is the most random one involved in this :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Here comes the BIG DOG :cole


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Roman please come out. I just want the trainwreck to be complete


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

No one else has a point than Roman Reigns? HE LOST LAST NIGHT!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

So predictable what's gonna happen.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The first 3 people who came out are legit, the other 3 are geeks who shouldn't be nowhere near the Title


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

Looks like 6 man tag match tonight....with all these clowns.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

It's da Big Shit coming out to diarrhea all over the opening segment :trolldog


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Finn Balor still living on his one accomplishment in WWE - a one day title reign 2 years ago


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Big Dog. Sorry for what I'm gonna say, but I wish Cole can fuck off by any means, injury, kidnap, anything.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Finn never got his rematch tho ?!?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The big YAWN.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

BringBackTV14 said:


> Show match/segment rundown for tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ewwwwwwwww 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I know why, but honestly Roman has failed multiple times to beat Brock. Why does he get to do this every time?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Great... Lashley v Reigns right? Fuck that.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

This segment better end with a big brawl but of course it won't


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

WTF, he doesn't care he just wants to fight tonight, but still gets put in a championship match qualification


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> This is the best RAW opener in months... dudes that are actually OVER comin out and stakin their claim, so simple, of course WWE does it like once every six months and the rest of the time we get Romun coming out and staking his claim that he got no credibility to stake :reigns2


Way to jinx it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Reigns and Lashley will obviously win their triple threats and face each other again.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

He's about to say he should be Universal champion again.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

"Maybe no one has a bigger point than Roman Reigns!" -Cole 

By what logic  Losing to Lesnar many times and then losing to Lashley


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I know why, but honestly Roman has failed multiple times to beat Brock. Why does he get to do this every time?


And then Reigns fans wonder why so many dislike him. Oh, I don't know. Maybe because he gets a trillion shots.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:lashley beat







clean therefore he is the uncrowned champion.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This booking is so fucking unoriginal. So Reigns Lashley again with Reigns winning. Fucking great.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I like everyone in these matches except Elias and Bob lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks like it'll be Bob and Roman again :eyeroll


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Lashley vs Reigns 2 , Reigns win its 1-1 , now both man in the main event at summerslam Lashely vs Regins vs Brock


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> Way to jinx it.


You can't jinx things like the sun coming up... you know it's going to happen regardless


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

So wait, the match at Extreme rules wasn't for the chance to wrestle Brock? What happened?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Meltzer called it :lmao

Lashley vs Roman again and Roman wins to become #1 contender, that's why they didn't call last nights match #1 contender match :lmao

Fuck this company.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Seth and Roman lost last night why are they in these matches?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Robbyfude said:


> So wait, the match at Extreme rules wasn't for the chance to wrestle Brock? What happened?




It was never a number one contender match. There was meant to be a 5 way match for a championship match but it was cancelled


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman gets his win back next week over Bob and gets to face Brock. :woo :reigns2


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

So essentially Lashley beating Roman last night was useless?

We all know "Da Big Dawg" and Lashley will win their matches tonight, and face each other next week. 

We probably end up with a triple thread match at SummerSlam. Hopefully Braun cashes in and saves us.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman about to pin Finn isn't he? fpalm


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Am i the only one who can imagine Roman winning the rematch?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SpeedStick said:


> Lashley vs Reigns 2 , Reigns win its 1-1 , now both man in the main event at summerslam Lashely vs Regins vs Brock


I see it going down this way


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

It going to be Reigns vs Lashley again


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ziggler, Mcintyre or JJ are going to screw Rollins.

No way would they fuck Roman by have him going up against Seth.

This shit is predictable, I'm out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And I'm a Seth fan. But to be fair, he shouldn't be in this match since he lost last night, even if it wasn't clean.

Doesn't matter, though. It's not like Seth is facing Brock at SS, so..


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Roman gets his win back next week over Bob and gets to face Brock. :woo :reigns2



God I hope not.


I'm a Roman Reigns fan, but fucking enough with this match already. Lashley / Lesnar is something fresh and stylistically interesting for Summerslam.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so drew screws seth last night but gets put in the other match, that makes no fucking sense what so ever


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So what's the point of having a GM if everything just has to be okayed through Stephanie? :lol


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

lmao You can tell Corbin is reciting lines...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Drew will screw Seth to set up their Summerslam match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Diesel vs. Diesel vs. Alex Wright


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So the The Constable losing matters but not THE BIG DOG? Ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Of course Reigns and Lashley gonna win then Romun go over next week...

Of course nobody pointed out Reigns got beat clean last night and should fuck off... any other era in the history of this company, SOMEBODY would've pointed that out to raise the tension cause some drama... not this era tho


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> And I'm a Seth fan. But to be fair, he shouldn't be in this match since he lost last night, even if it wasn't clean.
> 
> Doesn't matter, though. It's not like Seth is facing Brock at SS, so..


Roman lost last night too but he's in there again so...doesn't seem to matter :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder if this means Drew won't be hanging out with Dolph as much now? I hope so.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I assume Lashley pins Elias later on?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Roman lost last night too but he's in there again so...doesn't seem to matter :lol


 He lost clean too :lol


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I know I'm stupid and fucking dumb to say this. But can they possibly do Reigns-Lesnar again??????? Are they really this stupid? This can't be real, I've never seen such stupidity and denial in my life. NOBODY on earth wants this match, nobody on earth even wants any of them in the company.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Current Year WWE where Boring Fucking Corbin is the voice of reason :heston

Crowd is deader than shit because once again Romun has been shoved down their throats and they don't give a fuck

Drew vs Balor would actually get some interest from the crowd


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I really would just love to see anyone but Roman win this match.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Rooting for Seth!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

It feels like Lesnar has faced no one but Roman since last year.

Roman Reigns' booking is toxic. This nightmare wont just end and is killing Lesnar's reign.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Tonight is the end of Drew McIntyre, when Romun stands tall at the end of this match forget about Drew meaning anything going forward


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

If Roman loses they can get that crowd hot but if and when he wins the show is doomed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

does it really matter who faces Brock? Braun is cashing in and winning anyway. It's blatantly obvious.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hope I get surprised and Drew wins this.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Roman and Lashley win tonight.

Roman beats Lashley next week.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Drew SHOULD win this match, but I have a bad feeling Roman will win.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> Tonight is the end of Drew McIntyre, when Romun stands tall at the end of this match forget about Drew meaning anything going forward


Im not a Drew fan, but I think Roman pins Finn so Drew wont look bad.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Romun's shoulders were actually on the mat for like a 5 count there but since Drew pulled Romun's head up for a punch it was no longer a pin or something? :aries2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

McIntyre looks so much more like a FOTC than Roman that is not even funny


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

IF Roman doesn’t become the number one contender, I can see the winner losing to Brock at Summerslam and Braun Strowman cashing in and taking the title


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Should be Lashley vs Lesnar at SS but sadly somehow we'll get Lashley vs Lesnar vs Roman I fear.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm really ashamed of myself for believing just 24 hours ago that they dropped the Reigns-Lesnar shit and are going with Lashley instead (which isn't much better but still). I forgot that at the end it'll be always about Reigns. With all their shit tier booking over the years they still managed to fool me.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*LIV, STOP LYIN'!* (You cute though.)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019014055913246725


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Im not a Drew fan, but I think Roman pins Finn so Drew wont look bad.


it doesn't matter if Finn and not Drew gets pinned, Drew as a legit main event contender is done for a WHILE after he doesn't win this match

WWE does this over and over, build a guy up for weeks and months and his FIRST opportunity he fails so Romun or some other mook can stand tall...


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

deepelemblues said:


> Tonight is the end of Drew McIntyre, when Romun stands tall at the end of this match forget about Drew meaning anything going forward


Why are misspelling Roman for?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

TBH I don't even want Roman to win this, cos I don't want Roman anywhere near Brock anymore.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Why are misspelling Roman for?


Why are misspelling Romun for?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

heads, shoulders, not the toes, not the toes

hahaha who is america


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How many times has Roman faced Brock for the title? I think it's 4.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> And I'm a Seth fan. But to be fair, he shouldn't be in this match since he lost last night, even if it wasn't clean.
> 
> Doesn't matter, though. It's not like Seth is facing Brock at SS, so..


And Roman lost clean as a whistle with one spear...Seth’s presence is clearly not the most inexplicable. Hell, Roman’s isn’t either. Why is Elias involved from a kayfabe perspective?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Roman is actually so bad in the ring. He has the move-set you would expect out of somebody who was a 300+ lb powerhouse.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

-XERO- said:


> *LIV, STOP LYIN'!* (You cute though.)
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019014055913246725


Liv is such a snack :book


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

mattheel said:


> And Roman lost clean as a whistle with one spear...Seth’s presence is clearly not the most inexplicable. Hell, Roman’s isn’t either. Why is Elias involved from a kayfabe perspective?


None of it makes any sense. If they just gave the title to a full-timer already, none of this would even be happening right now.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Drew's awesome with his athleticism.

And I always love how many different ways Finn can hit the Double Stomp.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Everybody and their mothers are doing flips. I can't wait to see Braun doing flips too. fucking ridiculous.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

That freakin dive by Drew :mark


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Despite their bests efforts to drag Balor down, dude is still over.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Who wins these 2 Triple threat matches. Anybody predictions

I'm Saying Balor and Rollins

Rollins wins and goes on to face Lesnar at summerslam.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

"The WWE universe behind the Big Dawg with their Let's go Reigns chants" :cole


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe Drew and Seth win. :draper2


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Who wins these 2 Triple threat matches. Anybody predictions
> 
> I'm Saying Balor and Rollins
> 
> Rollins wins and goes on to face Lesnar at summerslam.


COcaine is a helluva drug


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019017471699795969


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Who wins these 2 Triple threat matches. Anybody predictions
> 
> I'm Saying Balor and Rollins
> 
> Rollins wins and goes on to face Lesnar at summerslam.


Reighs and Lashley the obvious winners.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wee need the countdown buzzer for this match


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

I mean its getting clear whats about to happen


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Drew looking good so far, but we all know where this match is going


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Who wins these 2 Triple threat matches. Anybody predictions
> 
> I'm Saying Balor and Rollins
> 
> Rollins wins and goes on to face Lesnar at summerslam.


Gonna go with Reigns and Lashley so we can have a repeat of last ppv and reigns wins this time. Because we all know vince likes to repeat matches every few days lol.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is dull... only because the dark cloud of the sane old shit is coming and smothers all.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

mattheel said:


> COcaine is a helluva drug





PavelGaborik said:


> Reighs and Lashley the obvious winners.


When is Vince gonna realize nobody wants to see Roman Reigns in another championship match. And I have been neutral on Reigns.

This is absurd. 

Balor and Rollins would be an awesome match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It really doesn't matter who faces Brock because :braun is cashing in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Didn't Reigns just get hit with a bunch of chairshots? And less than a min later he spears someone?

WTF?

I'm sure someone will say that was great selling, though.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

of course he does after being beat down with a chair


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman about to pin Balor.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

wheres the constable to screw balor?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

When Balor loses, they need to build the frustration to the return of his demon.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lashley is the only one of these guys who deserves the title shot at Summerslam, McIntyre hasn't even been in a real feud since debuting, Reigns lost last night so he sure as fuck doesn't deserve to be in it, Elias is a jobber and has no business being given this shot, Seth lsot last night as well do he doesn't deserve it, Balor may be the only other one i say deserves it. 

Balor won his match last night and he never really got his rematch for the title he never lost, so all this really should have been was Lashley vs Balor winner faces Lesnar, theres no need for all these other idiots who don't deserve it.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Balor and Drew are doing all the work and this spoiled fuck will just get the win.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'mon Roman, beat these foreigners! :cuss:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You could throw Roman off a cliff and he'll still get up to superman punch ya.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That Roman selling, getting killed with chair shots and doing a spear the next minute fpalm


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

GloriousLunatic said:


> When is Vince gonna realize nobody wants to see Roman Reigns in another championship match. And I have been neutral on Reigns.
> 
> This is absurd.
> 
> Balor and Rollins would be an awesome match.


Roman to get his win back next win as well, likely triple threat at SS.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Balor is just over. Give him the shot...


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

BULLSHIT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

'WHY DO SO MANY PEOPLE NOT LIKE REIGNS????"

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

LOL


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This company is embarrassing.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Roman wins?! I didnt see that coming at all!!! Sarcasm...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i can't i just can't go this company any longer


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

If it's gonna be, Joe vs Bob again...booo!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goddamn it man. All these fucking chances that Roman gets is too much.


----------



## AB81 (Jun 23, 2018)

boring Reigns wins.zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Roman wins!


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

And thats it for me tonight.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

You have got to be fucking kidding me...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I’m done with respect. I’m done with “but the booking”. Fuck Reigns. Even a heel run can’t save him.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Of course fpalm


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Kabraxal said:


> Balor is just over. Give him the shot...


I think he should of won the briefcase.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

R U KIDDING ME. THIS IS A JOKE. VINCE NEEDS TO GO, TURN IT OVER TO HUNTER, STEPHANIE, SHANE, LINDA I DON'T CARE.

I AM DONE WITH ROMAN FREAKING REIGNS. 3.5 FREAKING YEARS OF THIS !!!!!!


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Same old shit ....


----------



## Snap Suplex (Apr 25, 2018)

multiple chair shots, 2 slingblades- gets up immediately
1 punch- down on the ground for 30 seconds


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

lol 5 superman punches in like 2 minutes

embarrassing as fuck


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

To the surprise of absolutely no one. :heyman6


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

He won guys. He won. HE FUCKING WON. They're actually doing it. You can see the disappointment on the people's faces. I'm fucking out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shit match and shit 'selling.'


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Crowd is so behind Balor, he never got his rematch and we just keep getting the same old shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Of fucking course Reigns fucking wins....i mean why give anyone new a shot? I swear if Reigns wins next week i'm not watching that fucking title match at Summerslam, i've already seen it 50 times in the last 2 years.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

See you all next monday. MONSTER IN THE BANK!!!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

The guy who doesn't care about Lesnar.


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Surprise, Surprise, Surprise who would have guessed that would happen


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Didn't Reigns just get hit with a bunch of chairshots? And less than a min later he spears someone?
> 
> WTF?
> 
> I'm sure someone will say that was great selling, though.


That was some great selling by Roman. :reigns2

I am in complete shock that he won.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Predictable WWE bullshit. Good action but this is pathetic. Just give Roman the title already and stop this predictable bs.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Roman won? What an unexpected turn of events.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Summerslam is going to end up a triple threat fpalm

I honestly would rather just see a 1v1 match, don't really care who it's against. I'm sick of the multi man insert fall guy shit, but that's what we are fucking getting regardless.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Another tag match with Sasha/Bayley :eyeroll


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

X Pac heat should be renamed “Roman Reigns heat”


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

I can't believe that they're expecting us to sit through a 'summer of Lesnar' angle.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Elias vs. Brock :trips8


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Damn Dolph got heat lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Can we trade Bayley for Becky please?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes send Bayley to SD since I rarely watch the B show anymore.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Take the IC Title off Seth, his first IC Title run ever, after just barely 2.5 months, and give it someone like Dolph who's already won said title 5 times in his career.

:lmao

I wish the very worst on Vince, but for him to stay alive, of course.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I think that Tag Match with Bayley/Sasha going to be bad


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did I hear that right? Sasha or Bayley will be traded to Smackdown?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dolph Ziggler even oversells his gum chewing


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I don’t get this company... I just don’t. It’s been obvious for years that their pick as FOTC has utterly failed and yet they still push it over and over and over and over. 

God I cant wait til Vince is dead. I’ll throw a huge party.


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

Kurt Angle character is a fucking idiot.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Where was Dolph Ziggler when his buddy Drew McIntyre was in a NO DISQUALIFICATION MATCH and Dolph didn't come out to help him at all? After Drew's interference not only won Dolph the IC title but kept it around Dolph's waist like 3 times now?

:hmm:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Another tag match with Sasha/Bayley :eyeroll


Just send one of them to Smackdown already.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Joseph92 said:


> Did I hear that right? Sasha or Bayley will be traded to Smackdown?


Its true, its damn true.

(if they don't get along that is)


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So they settle things in the ring. But Bayley and Sasha HAVE to be friends and on the same page. Even though there's no women's tag division and no business reason why they have to be on the same page.

But the show CANNOT go on with them hating each other or they have to be on seperate brands.

You've gone senile Kurt.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Vince, stubborn? Nah, what makes you think so? :reigns2


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Glad Reigns won. Screw the haters.

I saw plenty of happy people after the 3 count, especially in the front. He got the biggest reaction when Kurt was setting up the triple threat matches too. He's still more popular than anyone on the red brand. No way should he be left out of the SummerSlam title match equation. It's not as if he's gonna get another singles match against Brock anyways.

Very good match that was though.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019019746488905728


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> God I cant wait til Vince is dead. I’ll throw a huge party.



You might want to find a new hobby if it's to the point where you're waiting for someone to die because he's not producing a show that is on par with your standards. Just sayin'..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what the actual fuck, now thats fucking disrespectful


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Bayley vs Sasha at Summerslam - loser goes to Smackdown


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Psychosocial said:


> Glad Reigns won. Screw the haters.
> 
> I saw plenty of happy people after the 3 count, especially in the front. He got the biggest reaction when Kurt was setting up the triple threat matches too. He's still more popular than anyone on the red brand. No way should he be left out of the SummerSlam title match equation. It's not as if he's gonna get another singles match against Brock anyways.
> 
> Very good match that was though.


LOL FOH


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolph gets booed when they put him on camera backstage and then proceeds to enter the arena to crickets :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Vince putting the WWE on autopilot now that he's all about the XFL

"Okay so what we've been doing is Romun stands tall... so... keep Romun standing tall for the next 2 years while I fuck around with getting ready to launch XFL 2.0!"


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019021648488525825


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Bobby Heenan, the best manager and one of the best commentators ever!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Angle is so fucking dumb in regards to this Bayley and Sahsa shit, "Hey i got an idea lets put you guys in a another tag match as partners!!" Yeah cause that worked out so well the last 80 times didn't it? 

And why the fuck is he so determined to make Sasha and Bayley best friends again? They're too valuable as friends? Why? none of this makes any fucking sense, why wont he just put them in a 1 on 1 match against each other? No lets just keep forcing them to tag team together that'll work!!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Can we finally drop the record scratch please?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Dolph should have been Dqed at least 2 times not just once


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No one cares. Great person to put the IC Title on, Vince; ya' old fuck.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Psychosocial said:


> Glad Reigns won. Screw the haters.
> 
> I saw plenty of happy people after the 3 count, especially in the front. He got the biggest reaction when Kurt was setting up the triple threat matches too. He's still more popular than anyone on the red brand. No way should he be left out of the SummerSlam title match equation. It's not as if he's gonna get another singles match against Brock anyways.
> 
> Very good match that was though.


Balor was more over at all points. And happy people? The crowd was dead after the pin. They did not care.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm here to bore the world!!!! :fuckyeah


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So what was the point in putting the IC title on Dolph exactly?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019021648488525825


Did this actually happen? I missed that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> So what was the point in putting the IC title on Dolph exactly?


To have the IC Title come out to crickets, of course.

:vince5


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

When are Dolph's balls going to drop?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Roode? ugh


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

BAH GAWD is Dolph Ziggler terrible on the mic

His voice just makes you wanna backhand him in the mouth with your ring hand until he shuts up or all his teeth are gone


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> I'm here to bore the world!!!! :fuckyeah


He's doing a great job of boring me.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

And why is Roode still a baby face again? Lol.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Wake me up when heel Roode comes back.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The fact that Sasha and Bayley could lose a tag team match to Dana Brooke and Alicia Fox just to further this "feud" makes me want to kick a puppy.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Seriously? This shit feud again? 



WHERE IS JASON JORDAN?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> To have the IC Title come out to crickets, of course.
> 
> :vince5


I mean...jfc fpalm

Should've just left a good thing alone.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Man, I couldn't care less about Bob Roode


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dolph is going to make the IC title great again. :trump2


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

umm they already made that joke about ziggler and stand up, ffs


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah its funny Angle told Corbin he's not in one of the triple threats cause he lost his match at ER, yet he put Roman in one of the triple threats even though he also lost his match at ER, WWE logic at its best right there!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Only just seen what's been happening, so to sum it up...

Reigns vs Lashley is going to happen again, Reigns wins, then unsurprisingly faces Lesnar at Summerslam.
And if Bayley and Sasha misbehave like schoolchildren, one of them will be drafted to Smackdown to job to Carmella.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is quiet as fuck for these two.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Kabraxal said:


> Balor was more over at all points. And happy people? The crowd was dead after the pin. They did not care.


Balor doesn't have much momentum and has the personality of a brick wall though. The former isn't his fault though.

You'll have to re-watch it then. I saw plenty celebrating. Roman is still popular with the kids and gets reactions from the rest, as long as that's the case, he'll always be there or thereabouts in the main event scene. That's just how it goes.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Every title is only as valuable and prestigious as the one holding it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd is dead as fuck.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

It's like every RAW they try their damnedest to give us the worst promo ever 

BAH GAWWW THE AUDIENCE HAS BEEN BROKEN IN HALF BY BOBBY ROODE AND DOLPH ZIGGLER :bahgawd


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so angle jst made this match yet on wwe.com they already made mention of it.....................honestly do the writers just ignore everything, the script is so painfully bad


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ziggler is still great... pity the WWE kept cutting his legs off and now the crowd is too cynical to get behind him one more time. We know how that ends.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wouldn't care if I never seen Roode again. Only thing I like about him is his theme song.


----------



## SomeOneElsex (Jul 17, 2018)

He is probably going to come out tonight then Paul heyman going to deliver a promo about his raining defending what ever champion Brock Lesnar and that he will defend he's title at summer slam then Bobby lashley might come out and talk about how he deserves to be the one who faces Brock for the title then probably Roman is gonna come out and say that he's the one who deserves to face Brock cause he failed to beat him about 189 times so he deserves another shot at the title cause well you know it's he's yard yaaa BIG DOG *sarcasm*...and Seth Rollins might also come out and says that he also deserves a shot cause he used to be a fighting champion unlike brock and braun strowman might interfere cause he's Mr mitb and cuts a promo about him cashing in on brock and becoming the new universal champion then Kurt will come out to set a a match to decide who will face Brock at summer slam a triple threat match between lashley Roman and Seth something happen during the match like both guys pinning one guy or brock interfere and hit Roman with out the referrer seeing it so at the end of the night or maybe next week Kurt makes an announcement that it will be a fatal 4 way at SS for the universal champion and maybe hopefully either lashley or Seth will capture the title and maybe braun can come out and try to cash in on the winner but he either gets a super kick from Seth if he won or a spear from lashley if he was the winner and then who ever the champion is he roles out of the ring as quick and braun never cashes in that night and let the cha mp and mr mitb have a feud for a bit and there are rumors about Dean coming back at the time for SS so he might be the next challenge for Seth Dean as the heel Seth as the face and of course strowman still has he's mitb contract and if lashley won he can then turn heel there a lot of feuds that I would like to see with lashley being a heel but what you gonna get is brock Lesnar vs Roman reigns Roman wins also braun might actually successfully cash in so they can have Roman vs braun for the 100th time and book Roman to look even more stronger cause they wanna redo the Daniel Brian storyline with Roman ya....well at least we have njpw and ROH...


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Psychosocial said:


> Glad Reigns won. Screw the haters.
> 
> I saw plenty of happy people after the 3 count, especially in the front. He got the biggest reaction when Kurt was setting up the triple threat matches too. He's still more popular than anyone on the red brand. No way should he be left out of the SummerSlam title match equation. It's not as if he's gonna get another singles match against Brock anyways.
> 
> Very good match that was though.


Dude, whatever you're smoking you can keep to yourself.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> Only just seen what's been happening, so to sum it up...
> 
> Reigns vs Lashley is going to happen again, Reigns wins, then unsurprisingly faces Lesnar at Summerslam.
> *And if Bayley and Sasha misbehave like schoolchildren, one of them will be drafted to Smackdown to job to Carmella.*


F-A-B-U-L-O-U-S yes! :trolldog


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Crowd is quiet as fuck for these two.


How could you care about either of these guys?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Im not a Roode fan but heel Roode is far less boring.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, thinking about it, at least if they send Bayley to SD the Iiconics may actually have a chance of winning a match, so at least there is that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

At least Dolph is less Orange than he was at ER, he looked like a god damn oompa loompa at ER he was so damn orange.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

So after all the work Miz and especially Rollins did to make the IC title relevant, now it's back to being nothing. They sacrificed Rollins' great run for a 17 years late Ziggler "push" and now he's just gonna get lost like the rest of the roster. And of course Roode will now beat Dolph because it's a non title match, typical genius WWE booking.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Kurt should just stick his nose in EVERY feud and threaten to draft one of them if they can’t get along. And they’ll all be forced to kumbaya for every show and there’ll be no matches.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Give me heel IT FACTOR Bobby Roode plss


----------



## AB81 (Jun 23, 2018)

Bobby Roode was so good in NXT hell in TNA aswell but once he got called up to the main roster it was the end for him.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

PavelGaborik said:


> Did this actually happen? I missed that.




Yes. Other losers also being put up for a title shot include Rollins. The logic is fucking stupid. I hate this product. But here I am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Now we get the battle of the bores, Ziggler vs Roode, how exciting.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's crazy how shit WWE creative is.


----------



## AB81 (Jun 23, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Well, thinking about it, at least if they send Bayley to SD the Iiconics may actually have a chance of winning a match, so at least there is that.


Bayley or Sasha gets to smackdown for Charlotte.

Thats how Charlotte gets on the same brand as Ronda.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dollar Store HBK has made the IC title irrelevant again. :clap


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Such a shit product. Yet here you all are. Watching every week.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I find it funny that Dolph called Roode "kid". Isn't Roode close to 40 and older than Dolph? :lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Jesus. End this match.










Oh god theyre getting another segment. FUCK RIGHT OFF.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Himiko said:


> Kurt should just stick his nose in EVERY feud and threaten to draft one of them if they can’t get along. And they’ll all be forced to kumbaya for every show and there’ll be no matches.


But man Bayley and Sasha being friends is what keeps Raw held together, there will be chaos and no order if they can't get along anymore! The show will literally crumble if they aren't BFF's anymore.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I like the match... but god damn, learn to build into things WWE. Roode is cold, Ziggler is damaged. You need to build them both up so matches like this mean something.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Another monday of me deciding CNN is better than this. Sad!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

How many times can they pull the "you're not afraid to put the title on the line?" to get a feud going?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Alright_Mate said:


> Only just seen what's been happening, so to sum it up...
> 
> And if Bayley and Sasha misbehave like schoolchildren, one of them will be drafted to Smackdown to job to Carmella.



To bad Becky didn't win the briefcase. She could of cashed in on Carmella.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I've never heard a crowd so quiet.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The ratings just came in for this segment.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I love how it is implied that going to SmackDown is a demotion. :bryanlol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> At least Dolph is less Orange than he was at ER, he looked like a god damn oompa loompa at ER he was so damn orange.


thats funny, roman is usually green


----------



## confusionn (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm here for Sasha being sent to SD, ending Carmella, and turning heel to have a nice reign. Sasha vs Becky or Sasha vs Asuka would both be amazing.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Roode vs Ziggler, as Tony Schiavone would say "That'll put buts in the seats!".


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can this match just end.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bobby Roode couldn't bribe a reaction from the crowd if he wanted to.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't get Kurt's thinking with Sasha & Bayley. WHY the fuck do they need to get along? This is WWE, people don't need to be best friends all the time :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is this Buffalo or Corpus Christi? :aries2


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

zo ziggler is tired yet bobby can't pin him in 2 mins


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Both guys proving they can pull the crowd in, even a little, despite a flat start with no heat. Imagine if they gave these guys a feud and weeks of build to give a shit about?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

The crowd is fucking silent lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Finally this match is over.. I didn't hear a single sound from the audience the whole time :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolph Ziggler actually won :wow


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Roode is so dead.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol so Dolph beats Roode clean? Lol the guy they've presented that can't beat anyone without Drew's help? Yeah way to make Roode look like a huge fucking geek even more so than he already was. Roode is fucking dead and buried.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019022150492180481


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is the perfect musical accompaniment for this match.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

DammitC said:


> Dolph Ziggler actually won :wow


Wish he got this booking after SVS or his last IC reign... wouldn’t have such dead reactions for him now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What is the point of Robert Roode?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks for dropping by, Roode.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was random, Bob just randomly starts talking to nobody and then to the camera :lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:hbkshrug


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

We don't need another damn recap of the triple threat...WE KNOW ROMAN WON.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lashley dead dont have a neck. Good promo from Lashley! I'm on the Lashley train now.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Lashley: "Brock is a bathturd!"


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

So Bobby Roode couldn't beat a guy who wrestled for over 30 minutes the night before. :lol:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess Hardy is going to loose again tomorrow night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The state of the Universal Title picture. Brock, Reigns, and Lashley.

A new all-time low. Going into the 2nd biggest show of the year, too.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't know what it is exactly but I'm kind of diggin Bob now. He's got that no-nonsense ass kicking mentality going.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So Bobby Lashley has alopecia, which is why he hasn’t a single strand of hair on his head face or body, and why his eyebrows look fake l


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I bet you there is at least one more recap of Roman's stirring victory. :fingerscrossed


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That match wasn't half bad, but I couldn't get into it

And talking about matches without stakes, Breeze vs Mojo next


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

JDP2016 said:


> So Bobby Roode couldn't beat a guy who wrestled for over 30 minutes the night before. :lol:


Not just that but a guy who has needed Drew's help to win every match since coming to Raw.

Also whenever a champion has a non title match against a potential challenger, the champion almost always loses, yet Ziggler still won here, that tells you how much they don't care about Roode.

I mean wtf was even the point of Dolph making it a non title match if he was still gonna win anyways?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kabraxal said:


> Wish he got this booking after SVS or his last IC reign... wouldn’t have such dead reactions for him now.


Yea, I dislike how they fucked up Ziggler's momentum years ago back when he was hot.

I'm just happy that Ziggler is being booked well consistently for once. I expect his reactions to be mild considering how poorly they've presented him over the years. 

Plus, he's a heel now; so it's going to take more time to improve the crowd reactions for him if the good booking continues. I bet he'd get better crowd reactions if he was a babyface though.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

And now hes gonna feud with Mojo? Just go back to impact Bobby.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh jesus christ, bobby ask for your release now


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God Mojo is so boring. I hate him lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mojo looked like he wanted to sexually dominate him. :no:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Breeze getting some in ring action? Nice.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mugging of Cena said:


> I don't know what it is exactly but I'm kind of diggin Bob now. He's got that no-nonsense ass kicking mentality going.


This just shows how bad the writing in the WWE is. Lashley was the no-nonsense ass kicking persona in TNA. Then he came back to WWE and they had him doing that crap feud with Zayn.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Mojo's theme is like 4 songs playing at once :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What is with commentary?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"Upstart" Mojo Rawley? Dude has been on the main roster 2 years :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Dear god, did someone bomb the production truck? LOL!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Breeze being Tranquilo. :mark


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Sensing 2 things. Tell me if i'm right.

Mojo Rawley push coming, and Bobby Roode heel turn coming.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Mojo is so, so fucking shit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Breeze made Mojo look like a million bucks.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

They should be ashamed if they lose to Fox and Brooks. lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

This ain’t hype.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why an I watching this... there is no heat to any of this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Breeze + Dolph at Summerslam = :vince$


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

I like Mojo


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Alicia Fox and Dana Brooke, is there two women more irrelevant than they are? Jesus Christ i'd be depressed as fuck if i was them in their spot right now.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ladies and gentlemen, purple bricks and wacky inflatable tube woman are going to be the new bar


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I think Bayley/Sasha going to play nice to stay on Raw


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

This could be the last big chance for the wwe to really put Rollins in a good place as the face of the company. Him beating Reigns next week would be to a huge pop. Pair that with beating Lesanr who act is just getting old and the wwe universe seems to be letting Vince know it. Rollins winning at Summerslam would be huge for him. 

But we all know Reigns will probably finally beat Lesnar at summerslam only to have Strowman cash in on Reigns and get a big time pop.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Zach Ryder was holding Mojo back.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can we get that kid from _The Twilight Zone_ to ship both Bayley and Sasha to the cornfield? :sasha3


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Those “truth” and real cost commercials make me want to smoke out of spite...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

These raw threads are nowhere near as active as when I first came on this site :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I hope Sasha and Bayley don't get along so one of them can get shipped to SD and then we no longer have to sit through this awful 'storyline' anymore.


----------



## WolvesofBabylon (Feb 6, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Alicia Fox and Dan Brooke, is there two women more irrelevant than they are? Jesus Christ i'd be depressed as fuck if i was them in their spot right now.


Yes, Sasha and Bayley

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

ITS BAWs TIME


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Buckle up, its gonna be a bumpy ride for this match.


----------



## mew151 (Oct 12, 2016)

what the hell happened with coach talking about himself getting buried a lot lately? that was a weird confrontation


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

BLACKED.COM

WORLDWIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDE


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Buster Baxter said:


> These raw threads are nowhere near as active as when I first came on this site :lmao


Should have seen it around 2010. Move so quick you’d have entire paiges happen as you type.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how Bayley & Sasha can't get along, but they somehow managed to colour coordinate their outfits :lol


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Sasha’s weave finally looks good, tho


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Kurt is basically telling Sasha and Bayley “guys. This storyline is horrendous, either get along and end it or else we’ll separate you to end it once and for all”


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Again who's the heel in this so called feud ?

This Booking sucks. But what else is new.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

quickest 10 count ever


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh look, it's Team Get the Hell off my Tv. :bayley :sasha3


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FUCK. They got along.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> I hope Sasha and Bayley don't get along so one of them can get shipped to SD and then we no longer have to sit through this awful 'storyline' anymore.


Hope it's Sasha, so we can stop hearing, "It's Boss time" from Cole.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Yea, I dislike how they fucked up Ziggler's momentum years ago back when he was hot.
> 
> I'm just happy that Ziggler is being booked well consistently for once. I expect his reactions to be mild considering how poorly they've presented him over the years.
> 
> Plus, he's a heel now; so it's going to take more time to improve the crowd reactions for him if the good booking continues. I bet he'd get better crowd reactions if he was a babyface though.


Don't lie, you love everything they are doing and will consider 90% of what they do tonight a good highlight...


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I’m starting to really enjoy when Coach says really stupid idiotic stuff and Cole and Graves obliterate him for it


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

So how much longer can they drag this feud out without anything actually happening?


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Can i get the last 2 minutes of my life back watch that garbage. What was the point of this match !!!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Dana's thong was creepin up just a tad there


----------



## AB81 (Jun 23, 2018)

this bayley/sasha stuff is a bore.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why should anyone have to face Reigns to get to Summerslam to face Lesnar? REIGNS LOST LAST NIGHT!


----------



## dreammaster (Aug 19, 2004)

yes it time for sasha to go to smackdown


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman beating Lesnar and Braun cashing in on Roman seems to be the route they're going.

That way Roman gets the Brock rub and doesn't get booed to high heaven. They've put this off because of the reaction his coronation would get lol but are fine having the moment taken from him.

It would be so much easier and better to give someone who is over the rub.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol wtf kind of ending was that? So did they technically get along? Or what? That ending was so fucking dumb considering the stipulation.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Why should anyone have to face Reigns to get to Summerslam to face Lesnar? REIGNS LOST LAST NIGHT!


That doesn't matter when your name is Roman Reigns.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Can we get that kid from _The Twilight Zone_ to ship both Bayley and Sasha to the cornfield? :sasha3


Greatest reference on wf ever.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So we are still moving at a glacial pace in the feud between Sasha and Bayley.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The story advancement in Sasha/Bayley. :banderas


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol its so damn dumb, Lashley defeated Reigns last night clean, and now next week he has to defeat him one more time before he can face Lesnar at Summerlsam? What?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Let Bayley/Sasha fight at SS


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

kurt to strip braun of the money in the bank contract WTF


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

OH MY GOD JUST FUCK ALREADY!!!


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

This is the worst fing feud.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the hell was that?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

This acting is so bad. LOL


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

This is pure cringe


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

R we getting a Lesbian storyline ? Am I dreaming !!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lesbihonest.


----------



## confusionn (Apr 9, 2018)

WTF ARE THEY DOING


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

They really went that way, didn't they?


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Flashback to a few weeks ago

"YOU AINT SHIT"

now its
"I love you"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey Kurt, why don't you make KO and Braun go to counselling? It worked so well for Bayley & Sasha lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The next scene of Sasha and Bayley can be found on most sites beginning with the letter x.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Just fuck already, that would make the past year and a half worth it


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Sasha loves Bayley fpalm

:sodone


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What. the. fuck. was. that? 

My god i've never heard so much cringe in my life, "I love you"? "Its one thing if i beat you up but i'll be damned if anyone else does"? I felt like i was watching a middle school play about two friends trying to make up.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Lesbiannzzz!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sasha and Bayley are scissoring as we speak.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So.... are they lesbians now?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> What. the. fuck. was. that?
> 
> My god i've never heard so much cringe in my life, "I love you"? "Its one thing if i beat you up but i'll be damned if anyone else does"? I felt like i was watching a middle school play about two friends trying to make up.


That is honestly the demographic for the womens division. So... success?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They really over. WTF!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

A rare bad question by Renee.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

GloriousLunatic said:


> R we getting a Lesbian storyline ? Am I dreaming !!!


If only. Could be one of the few things that would make up for this storyline not progressing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The "Legit BOSS" showing her feelings and fighting back tears. Stoppppppppp.

Bayley/Sasha should be feud of the year. Instead its the WOAT feud of the year.

I didn't watch the PPV. They gave the titles to these jobbers?:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Meanwhile Schwarber putting on a show at the Derby


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bayley and Sadha gonna hate fuck each other. :trips8


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> Just fuck already, that would make the past year and a half worth it


I'd pay the $9.99 for WWE Network for that.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Headliner said:


> The "Legit BOSS" showing her feelings and fighting back tears. Stoppppppppp.
> 
> Bayley/Sasha should be feud of the year. Instead its the WOAT feud of the year.
> 
> I didn't watch the PPV. They gave the titles to these jobbers?:lmao:lmao


Yep.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A Cathy Kelley sighting on RAW? We should have more of those


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Headliner said:


> The "Legit BOSS" showing her feelings and fighting back tears. Stoppppppppp.
> 
> Bayley/Sasha should be feud of the year. Instead its the WOAT feud of the year.
> 
> I didn't watch the PPV. They gave the titles to these jobbers?:lmao:lmao


Yes they did. Matt and Wyatt lost to them.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they're seriously pushing Bo Dallas and Curtis Axel over The Revival and AOP? Why? just why?

I mean are they only pushing them to spite everyone who thought they was gonna go back to being jobbers when Miz went to SDL?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Really seemed like they’re starting a love story with Sasha and Bayley. I’ll be really surprised if that wasn’t the intention of that segment


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

LESBIHONEST


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The jobBer Team in Cricketland.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Trophies said:


> The next scene of Sasha and Bayley can be found on most sites beginning with the letter x.


Anything that would get more views would be Charlotte and Becky.

If this was WWE 2006. Bayley/Sasha lesbian storyline would be a guarantee. But in this ERA of WWE can they really do something like they did with Dawn Marie/Torrie Wilson or Sable/Torrie Wilson. 

God I hope we see this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW is populated by many jobber teams. No one cares since Braun destroyed the division.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol they're seriously pushing Bo Dallas and Curtis Axel over The Revival and AOP? Why? just why?
> 
> I mean are they only pushing them to spite everyone who thought they was gonna go back to being jobbers when Miz went to SDL?


Sorry but the B Team has done more than AoP and Revival combined.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Himiko said:


> Really seemed like they’re starting a love story with Sasha and Bayley. I’ll be really surprised if that wasn’t the intention of that segment


It's at times like this that makes me wish for TV-14 rating to come back even though I don't think it'd be the solution for most of WWE's problems.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Ascension :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Haha!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh look, The Ascension still have jobs.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bink77 said:


> Don't lie, you love everything they are doing and will consider 90% of what they do tonight a good highlight...


I don't even need to explain further on how false your statement is. Quit being obsessed with what I like.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Can't wait for Sasha and Bayley's scene to be released on LesbianX


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So after seemingly 2 years of Sasha and Bayley teasing a feud its not gonna happen and they're just gonna remain friends? I mean what else am i supposed to take from that backstage segment? 

Its not a lesbian angle, maybe if this was 2006, but that shit aint gonna fly in WWE 2018. So the only other option is they're gonna make up and remain friends, which makes this last fucking year of them constantly teasing a feud fucking pointless.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

So tired of this bullshit where you have a match with the champion(s) and if you win maybe you'll get a title shot!

Ummm fuck off WWE if you beat the champion(s) you should BE the champion(s). Simple as that.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

They're never going to give Sasha and Bayley a legit one on one match. Probably because they know that if they do they'll out both of their women's champions to shame.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can't wait until next week. :eyeroll


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Matt Hardy phoning it in now :lmao


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh , man. Another Alexa promo


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh great another boring Alexa promo where she says the same thing as usual.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Here comes another shit Alexa promo ....


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Is this Bayley/Sasha thing WWE trying to disprove everyone who says they can't tell long-term stories?

Because this is just proving everyone right in that they can't.


----------



## AB81 (Jun 23, 2018)

Alexa is next!!!!

Finally and I can cut this shit off for the night after her segment.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Sooo Sasha is the #1 trend on Twitter now, lol...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Nick Aldis is a lucky bastard.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

god damn mickie


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Another Boring Promo from Bliss


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Alexa/Mickie the REAL B team. BUBBLE BUTT TEAM.

DEM SHORTS


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I can't believe they're seriously having Sasha and Bayley make up AGAIN and are then gonna do yet another almost kinda heel turn with one of them turning on the other AGAIN, its like some never ending cycle of this shit. How many times does one of them have to turn on the other before and actual feud and match happens?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alexa about to star in yet another amazing segments. :sodone


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Alexa about to star in yet another amazing segments. :sodone


I like Alexa. haters gonna hate.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg now thats what Mickie needs to be wrestling in! Shes pretty much wearing her TNA attire tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I still don't get why Mickie is even friends with Alexa still lol.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep :sleep


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Micki has that hardcore count-ry.  :banderas


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

I don't even watch when Bliss comes out anymore.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa never has an off night in terms of her looks.

ROUSEY.

:mark:


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Still watching CNN. Roman just showed up and Superman punched Chris Cuomo.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

rousey is fucking fast


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mickie gonna get it again :lmao


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

"That's all I've got to say everybody have a goodnight, drive safe" lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Poor hot Mickie. Always taking the brunt.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

On a related note, I've beaten it to every single wpman in the locker room. :trolldog


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

It's All for Roman!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So where is Kurt??


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Ronda :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ronda looks like some alien alpha female type or something.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THAT. BLISS. BOOTY. THO :banderas


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

My God Ronda is hideous.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

At least one feud is on fire... a hot face and a heel firing on all cylinders? Who knew it’d work..........


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Shut the hell up and go away Corbin fpalm


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Rhonda always looks like she is about to cry.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Ugh, quit bring up Stephanie's name.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol just keep adding more days on her suspension as an excuse to keep Ronda off Raw, full time my ass.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ronda the only star in the RAW Women's division.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ronda getting a title shot.

:mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL at Kurt stealing Corbin's phone :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ronda 2-0 lifetime and gets a title shot. Roman loses clean to Bob and gets to get his win back. Fuck this company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did Alexa get a boob job?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

it's constable time!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronda looking like Freiza from DBZ.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol just keep adding more days on her suspension as an excuse to keep Ronda off Raw, full time my ass.


Bronda Lesney.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol just keep adding more days on her suspension as an excuse to keep Ronda off Raw, full time my ass.


She had a movie coming out before she signed... anyone that knew that knew there would be breaks.


----------



## Snap Suplex (Apr 25, 2018)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> On a related note, I've beaten it to every single wpman in the locker room. :trolldog


even Nia and Ruby?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Ronda vs Alexa
Sasha vs Bayley
Carmella vs... Becky

That's what we need at Summerslam.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Decent segment, Ronda is good

Best part was Alexa in those pants and Mickie in those shorts :homer


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> Did Alexa get a boob job?




Just noticed this? Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I really hope Ronda takes the title from Bliss at Summerslam [emoji120]


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Are they really setting up Corbin vs. Angle?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Another Roman win recap. :fuckyeah


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ham and Egger said:


> Did Alexa get a boob job?


That was literally the entire reason for Nia Jax's title reign, to give Alexa time for surgery and recovery.


----------



## confusionn (Apr 9, 2018)

Why won't Mickie (legend!!) sell Ronda's move better?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*AWWWWWWW!*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019034653930414080


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Jaysus. Charlie’s face looks very surgically edited


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

I predicted Finn and Seth would win the 2 triple threats. I was wrong on Finn, But I think Seth will win cause he is super over and hot right now with the crowd.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I have a feeling Drew might cost Seth this match. Since they have unfinished business and all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GloriousLunatic said:


> I predicted Finn and Seth would win the 2 triple threats. I was wrong on Finn, But I think Seth will win cause he is super over and hot right now with the crowd.


Winners of these matches aren't based on who is over and hot with the crowd, though.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Snap Suplex said:


> even Nia and Ruby?


Any port in a storm. :woolcock


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

GloriousLunatic said:


> I predicted Finn and Seth would win the 2 triple threats. I was wrong on Finn, But I think Seth will win cause he is super over and hot right now with the crowd.




Ha, yeah, and WWE ALWAYS base their decisions on who’s hot and over with the crowd


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bob's gonna win this other triple threat, but I'd love to see Seth vs Roman way more (obviously).


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Kabraxal said:


> She had a movie coming out before she signed... anyone that knew that knew there would be breaks.


remember when the rock was full time..................oh thats right he was filming the mummy returns and the scorpion king


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

AOP with solid pop.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I 'member when Reigns fans were complaining that he hasn't been winning that much these past few months.

The absolute gall.

:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I have a feeling Drew might cost Seth this match. Since they have unfinished business and all.


That's my feeling too. Drew interferes because there are no dq's in a triple threat.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

AOP has such a badass theme song.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's Absence of Pop. :woo


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Apollo look bored as fuck lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

titus about to take the pin, hogans black fuck you titus.........errr i mean back


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Himiko said:


> Ha, yeah, and WWE ALWAYS base their decisions on who’s hot and over with the crowd


What does Bobby Lashley winning bring ? We just saw that match last night. Is Vince losing his mind or does he just to a point where he doesn't care.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

TITUS BRAND

WORLDWIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDE

HYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah i see them setting up Drew vs Seth for Summerslam, which is why he's gonna cost Seth the match. Lashley should obviously win, having Roman win would be ridiculous and dumb after he already lost to Lashley the night before, plus we've already seen Reigns vs Lesnar a million times a this point.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

these aop guys ain't shit. just some generic big guys who yell.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Lol at Graves trying to use the AOP being destructive as the reason for the crowd being dead.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Bob's gonna win this other triple threat, but I'd love to see Seth vs Roman way more (obviously).


The money match for me would be Roman vs Seth. People actually do care about Seth, whereas if last night is any indication no one really gives a flying fig about Bob. Plus the match would be far better next week if it was Roman vs Seth.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ffs titus was down for 5 mins, roman would have been up and superman punched then 40 seconds later


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

AOP have the weakest tag finisher of all time i swear, a clothesline/legsweep.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yikes. Apollo and Titus deserve better.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm so tired of Liv & Sarah.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why does this RAW feel like it's lasting forever...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shocked silence. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder what the point of Logan/Moon is?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yay the weekly Riot Squad segment backstage where they run into a random superstar and take something and tear it up!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I envy Sarah Logan, she has Liv riding her all the time :curry2


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

No way Jose cringe as fuck :allen


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> AOP have the weakest tag finisher of all time i swear, a clothesline/legsweep.


It is pretty dull. Brauns powerslam is very underwhelming as far as singles competitors go as well.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I like Sarah Logans face paint


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> AOP have the weakest tag finisher of all time i swear, a clothesline/legsweep.


they had the super collider but then a certain somebody high up complained and now they don't do it anymore


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Does anyone get a reaction on this show?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ember Moon with those Carmella-esque reactions from the crowd despite being undefeated


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Heh crowd is dead


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

heh and folk once again wonder why the crowd is dead, have you seen whats been shoved in front of them tonight, once again monday night raw is dire


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Ember Moon with those Carmella-esque reactions from the crowd despite being undefeated


Nobody has gotten a reaction the past hour+


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can they just replace Raw with NXT and make that their main show? Its only an hour long and feuds and characters are actually well booked on that show.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Malmsteen reference!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Let's get Seth out here to wake up the crowd!


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

The Riott Squad reminds me of the Kanker sisters from Ed,Edd n Eddy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv is hotter than Alexa. :trips8


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Get back from the home run derby... and Ember Moon boring it up. 

Can the deeby go longer please? That was fun and dramatic. This Raw is not.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is it no matter how consistently shitty Raw is they always have an arena full of people there every week? Do they not know the shit show they are paying for? Feel like WWE could show cow shit drying in the ring for 3 hours every week and people would still pay for a ticket to go watch it every week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

lol wtf was that


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

I wanna poke ember from behind kada


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> Why is it no matter how consistently shitty Raw is they always have an arena full of people there every week? Do they not know the shit show they are paying for? Feel like WWE could show cow shit drying in the ring for 3 hours every week and people would still pay for a ticket to go watch it every week.


The arena is usually not as full as they make it appear on TV.


----------



## AB81 (Jun 23, 2018)

Sarah Wins!!!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

now moon is defeated, rest in peace ember moon's career


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, welcome to the geekdom realm Ember


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

strange lackluster ending

so business as usual for WWE


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

The Kanker Sisters beat Ember Moon !


----------



## AB81 (Jun 23, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Ember Moon with those Carmella-esque reactions from the crowd despite being undefeated


haha she not underfeated anymore:grin2:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty odd that this was the spot that Ember lost her first match in.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> Why is it no matter how consistently shitty Raw is they always have an arena full of people there every week? Do they not know the shit show they are paying for? Feel like WWE could show cow shit drying in the ring for 3 hours every week and people would still pay for a ticket to go watch it every week.


They rarely have a full house routinely anymore. Just tricks to load the side on canera and tarp off empty sections to hide poor attendance. Some places are lucky to fill up the camera side even.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

finalnight said:


> The arena is usually not as full as they make it appear on TV.


Yeah but the shit they put on every week there should be like a total of 3 people in there.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Boba Fett said:


> The Riott Squad reminds me of the Kanker sisters from Ed,Edd n Eddy


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That burn by Elias


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Elias album? Oh hell yea


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Elias the new GOAT. :mark


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

WORLDS WORST ENTERTAINMENT *WORLDS WORST ENTERTAINMENT*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why does this fucker get 5 minutes of promo time before every fucking match he has? Better question why does his opponents always stay in the back and graciously let him cut such long fucking promos before they come out?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Sarah Logan beat Ember Moon? :heston

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias about to drop the hottest mixtape of the year.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Elias isn’t funny or good. He’s a geek


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well that was utter pointless


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Elias needs to go over Brock.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Pretty odd that this was the spot that Ember lost her first match in.


They probably don't have any plans for her. Sasha and Bayley are doing their thing, Alexa/Mickie are doing their thing with Nia/Natalya/Ronda, only thing left for her feuding with the Riott Squad or Dana/Alicia. I imagine the original plan probably was to beat Sarah and Liv and go 50/50 with Ruby, but since Ruby got injured I imagine Ruby's injury is gonna take a while to recover and she couldn't beat the other 2 every week until Ruby returned.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm literally exhausted. Ready to go to bed. Hope this match is somewhat quick.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Elias is so damn good man. Doesn't need shit but a spotlight, a mic and his guitar.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lashley being introduced last like he's the most important guy in the match. fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was probably the funniest Elias song so far lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't get what people see in Elias, i can't stand him, his long winded promos and horrible songs shitting on whatever town they're in are a waste of time and make me wanna turn the channel. Soon as i hear Jojo say "Ladies and gentleman..." i immediately hit the mute button before she can say "Elias".


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lashley to win so Raman Rains can get his win back next week.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019049764451520512


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yasssssssss fuckery


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dat extreme overness by Bob! :trips8


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

WWE should capitalise on Elias before he loses his heat.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Elias about to drop the hottest mixtape of the year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ah yes, more restholds. The joys of working with Drew last week and Bobby this week. UGH.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'd forgotten about Elias for a minute there :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commercial break.

*fart sound*


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Constipation Corbin


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cole is going out of his mind. About to burst a blood vessel. :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cowabunga said:


> WWE should capitalise on Elias before he loses his heat.


Eh he aint ever gonna lose his heat cause he gets cheap heat, the easiest heat to get, he's not doing anything unique, he just shits on the town and sings badly. Anyone doing what he's doing would get the same reactions.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lashley does deserve the match wth Brock based on last night.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This RAW hasn't been all that bad, but like most of WWE programming, it felt unimportant and skippable, with the exception of the triple threats and the Ronda stuff.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another resthold.

:lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Lashley does deserve the match wth Brock based on last night.


Yeah if Reigns beats him then his win at ER was completely pointless, why not just have Reigns win there and just go on to say he's earned the right to face Lesnar again if this was gonna be the plan? 

Why go through this shit with Lashley winning at ER and triple threats and a rematch just to get to it?

But it is hard for me to picture them having Lashley go over Reigns twice clean back to back, so i dunno, they're definitely dumb enough to have Reigns win and do Reigns vs Lesnar 5400040494944.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah if Reigns beats him then his win at ER was completely pointless, why not just have Reigns win there and just go on to say he's earned the right to face Lesnar again if this was gonna be the plan?
> 
> Why go through this shit with Lashley winning at ER and triple threats and a rematch just to get to it?
> 
> But it is hard for me to picture them having Lashley go over Reigns twice clean back to back, so i dunno, they're definitely dumb enough to have Reigns win and do Reigns vs Lesnar 5400040494944.


Oh yeah, Roman will beat Lashley. They just did a detour to give the fans false hope that there wasn't going to be another Brock/Roman fiasco.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

I can't believe anyone stuck through to the end. Sheep.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Elias and Lashley are brutal in the ring and can't pop the crowd in there.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

But wait, dont go anywhere. DammitC is about to tell all of you that at least 90% of this show was complete greatness like it was theold days or something.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd has been sub par tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sad that Lashley will probably win this match, when it should be Rollins.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins in control of this match :mark:



Bink77 said:


> But wait, dont go anywhere. DammitC is about to tell all of you that at least 90% of this show was complete greatness like it was theold days or something.


No, knock it off.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Oh yeah, Roman will beat Lashley. They just did a detour to give the fans false hope that there wasn't going to be another Brock/Roman fiasco.


But why have the main event of Summerslam be a match we've already seen like 15 times? Thats the worst part about it. Part of me has hope Lashley wins next week just to have a fresh match alot have wanted to see for years happen in the main event of Summerslam.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Waiting for Drew.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That bump by Seth.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Seth Rollins in control of this match :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> No, knock it off.


Dude cmon, you know you loved most of last night and at least 90% of tonight. This was great stuff! I love these storylines!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

BORING.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Roman Reigns gotta get that win back


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank God no Drew interference. Maybe Seth will face Dolph and win the IC Title at Summerslam.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> But why have the main event of Summerslam be a match we've already seen like 15 times?


Vince is obsessed with it for some strange reason.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

OMG WE GET TO SEE BOB AND REIGNS AGAIN wens3..













Who the fuck cares.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

OMG Lashley won, I'm shocked.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Welp, they had a chance to do the right thing and they blew it. Fuck Reigns. Fuck Lashley. Fuck Lesnar.

Time for a hiatus from WWE.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Of course again fpalm. I don't hate Bobby, but we all know he only won just to give Roman his win back


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Did Lashley ever wrestle Lesnar in his previous run or no?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol of course Elias as i thought was only there to take the pin.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

theres no way lashley beats roman twice in two weeks, right?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm just about done with RAW at this point.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Colored me shocked that both Bob and Joe won tonight. Either I'm a psychic or this crap is scripted, poorly at that.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ET THE EXTRATERRESTIAL vs BABYGIRL NEXT WEEK ON RAW FOR THE CHANCE TO FACE BORK LAZIR

DESPITE ET ALREADY BEATING BABYGIRL CLEAN LAST NIGHT


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bink77 said:


> Dude cmon, you know you loved most of last night and at least 90% of tonight. This was great stuff! I love these storylines!


I didn't though. Extreme Rules sucked worse than Backlash did, but you can continue getting worked up over what I consider to be (minor) highlights every week.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Cool, so again what was the point in taking the IC title off of Seth to begin with? I mean I knew Seth was a pawn tonight but still it's laughable. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, next week, we're getting a rematch of a match we just got at last night's PPV that ended with a clean finish.

:lmao

Makes sense.....


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I don’t know why I stay up for this trash 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

At leasrlt make the roman v bobby no dq or something, make it feel different than last nights make


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Enjoy your triple threat. I ain't seen shit since wm, dont plan on it til at least next wm. Fuck off everybody. Im outta here.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:fuckthis


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Did Lashley ever wrestle Lesnar in his previous run or no?


Nah, Brock was out of the company for Lashley's first stinct in WWE.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

So...Lesnar is for sure interrupting the no 1 contender match next week to set up a triple threat, right?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Lashley won the match that didn't matter.

Reigns will win the match that does matter.

We won't get the fresh match up for Summerslam. We get the match that we've seen enough of already.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Wow. The crowd went wild. Greatest pop ever. Next week is going to destroy the ratings.

Pretty sure that senile piece of shit thinks that.


----------



## confusionn (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm not a fan of who won, but that match was really fun!


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

DammitC said:


> I didn't though. Extreme Rules sucked worse than Backlash did, but you can continue getting worked up over what I consider to be (minor) highlights every week.


You misspelled epic-huge highlights. What they are doing is so...watchable. Right?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Why didn't Seth pull the ref out of the ring instead of jumping in too late?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Drew McIntyre vs Finn Balor vs Roman Reigns

- Dolph Ziggler/Bobby Roode pre-match segment

- Dolph Ziggler vs Bobby Roode

- Alexa Bliss/Mickie James/Ronda Rousey/Kurt Angle/Baron Corbin segment + attack

- Elias vs Seth Rollins vs Bobby Lashley


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

mattheel said:


> So...Lesnar is for sure interrupting the no 1 contender match next week to set up a triple threat, right?


Most likely. Braun needs to save us at SS after Da Big Dawhg slayz da BeAsT.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

^lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Guess Seth gets Drew at Summerslam and Dolph defends the title against God knows who.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Xevoz said:


> Why didn't Seth pull the ref out of the ring instead of jumping in too late?


Why did Seth wait until there was 2 seconds left last night to pin Dolph, when Dolph was down and Seth could've pinned him with 8 seconds left?

Do not ask yourself these questions, you already know the answers


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Bink77 said:


> Enjoy your triple threat. I ain't seen shit since wm, dont plan on it til at least next wm. Fuck off everybody. Im outta here.


See you next monday. :laugh:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Fuck this company.

Lashley winning last night should have gotten him the shot, instead the loser gets his *FOURTH* shot at Brock.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

That Minus Five Stars pop for Bob :HA

Every soul in that building realized at that moment what is up for Summerslam.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Pronk255 said:


> theres no way lashley beats roman twice in two weeks, right?


Nope. Only reason Lashley won at ER was to give you false hope using a meaningless match. Roman will win the one that matters.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> That Minus Five Stars pop for Bob :HA
> 
> Every soul in that building realized at that moment what is up for Summerslam.


Well you see Bob ain't over, that's why Romun has to win! - :vince3


----------



## MisterK (Sep 13, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Cool, so again what was the point in taking the IC title off of Seth to begin with? I mean I knew Seth was a pawn tonight but still it's laughable. :lol


Lol Rollins is going nowhere. I actually feel bad for Rollins fans now


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Lashley won the match that didn't matter.
> 
> Reigns will win the match that does matter.
> 
> We won't get the fresh match up for Summerslam. We get the match that we've seen enough of already.


 For it to make any sense, Roman's got to kick out a billion F5s or the story doesn't hold up. Yeah, the story fucking sucks which guarantees another WOAT match at Summerslam.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Aren’t you sports entertained? :vince


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Bink77 said:


> There he goes with that truncated lousy list of crap.


This dude really wants a feud with DammitC

Could we be seeing the first feud worth watching at WF in MONTHS?! :mark: :hmm:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth is the new Icarus. He was getting too hot and flew too close to the sun, so Vince has sen him crashing back down to earth.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

See you all next monday. We no not one of you are going to quit. Watching raw.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

If anyone is still watching thinking it's gonna change at some point, it's just not. They are going down their road no matter what the fans want or how badly it sucks.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

WWE are going to keep their run of main event matches getting shit on alive roud

They deserve an emmy nomination alone for that feat.

4 months of having your PPV shows shit on.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman vs. Brock

EPISODE IV: NO HOPE... for the fans :trolldog


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

xio8ups said:


> See you all next monday. We no not one of you are going to quit. Watching raw.


Is that why Raw got it's lowest rating of all time last week?

Do your research.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

xio8ups said:


> See you all next monday. We no not one of you are going to quit. Watching raw.


Yeah, that's why the live discussion threads have got significantly smaller. Thousands of people must have lost the internet all at once or something.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

To think cracking 300 pages was normal... Raw has been so awful for so long that we barely crack 40. 

Ratings aren’t going to be far behind. Way to go Vinnie boy. You are a dumb ass.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Taroostyles said:


> If anyone is still watching thinking it's gonna change at some point, it's just not. They are going down their road no matter what the fans want or how badly it sucks.


 Everyone and their mother knew who was going to win this and who is going to win next week.

Garbage story, garbage show, garbage company.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

If, and that’s a big IF, Bob wins next week I’d actually look forward to him facing Lesnar. But Vince thinks he’s finally got people tired enough of Brock that Roman will be welcomed by the crowd. I’m not sure that’s the case though.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The only reason to watch Raw is Ronda. There are wrestlers I like... but Ronda is the only one that has been booked well and into a hot feud.

Both shows are ice cold.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Guess Seth gets Drew at Summerslam and Dolph defends the title against God knows who.


And people thought that Seth dropping the IC title meant a move to the main belt. Noooope.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They could do a triple threat - Dolph, Drew and Seth I guess for the IC title. Cos Drew basically said he was done helping Dolph, unless they randomly start working together again next week lol.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> If, and that’s a big IF, Bob wins next week I’d actually look forward to him facing Lesnar. But Vince thinks he’s finally got people tired enough of Brock that Roman will be welcomed by the crowd. I’m not sure that’s the case though.


Yup. If it’s Brock/Roman again, there will be no cheers for anyone. The crowd reaction will be merciless.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mugging of Cena said:


> If, and that’s a big IF, Bob wins next week I’d actually look forward to him facing Lesnar. But Vince thinks he’s finally got people tired enough of Brock that Roman will be welcomed by the crowd. I’m not sure that’s the case though.


 Dude, this company killed their biggest star and kept him off TV just to get fans behind Roman.

Spoiler - it's not going to happen. They'll both be shit on both during the match AGAIN, in fact if Brock wins I think people will cheer because they can't stand Roman. 

Trump would be cheered over Roman. The sad thing is I'm not exaggerating, I think Trump is an idiot but I'd still cheer for him over Roman. Roman is finished. 

Fuck Roman.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So, just finished my roaming around Ivalice (FF XII), what did the great minds of WWE Creative had in store for us tonight?


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't believe Vince is still pushing Lashley. He's just as bland as he was during his first go around. The guy just isn't a good pro wrestler. Tremendous athlete for his size, but he has no charisma in the ring and absolutely zero on the mic. 

I just don't get it. But that's kind of what WWE has become. Take logic and then do the complete opposite. Essentially, WWE is the Costanza


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

mattheel said:


> Yup. If it’s Brock/Roman again, there will be no cheers for anyone. The crowd reaction will be merciless.


 Fans at home will be watching the crowd, not the match.

I wonder how many beachballs they can bring into the arena.

Hope they start swearing to really piss Vince off.

Fuck Roman Reigns/FU Vince/This is BS/This is awful/Die Roman Die.

Just completely shit on the match and leave when you get bored, or leave immediately after Roman wins.


----------



## Zuckerhut83 (Jun 12, 2012)

Another terrible RAW with many Filler Matches, almost no Storytelling and 3 Ways for the same Match again.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

They just got to get the Universal Championship off Brock. The fact that Heyman mentioned Brock wanting to be a two-sport champion probably means that won't be happening. So that's good.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Fans in Brooklyn need to leave the second Roman/Brock main event at Summerslam starts. This is a disgrace and it's the only way to properly get the message across their thick heads. The fact that Seth lost his IC Title for no reason and isn't going to Summerslam to battle for the universal title is a travesty. They've ruined Seth now too, absolutely ruined his hot run/momentum.

Every one and everything on Raw is meaningless besides Ronda/Alexa/Reigns/Strowman/Lesnar, it's no wonder the product is a shit show these days.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't really blame people complaining about the idea of yet another Reigns / Lesnar encounter, hell I'm a Reigns fan and even I don't want to see that shit. It's been overdone.


Lashley / Lesnar is something new, something different and something that stylistically makes some sense. Hopefully Reigns gets screwed over next week to begin a fresh feud, because god knows that the WWE won't have him eat 2 clean pins back-to-back.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

The perfect way to have done this was to have Drew and Seth win their respective matches, with Seth beating Drew next week. He would have got his revenge on Drew for continuously screwing him over, and at the same time got the match and fued for Summerslam we all knew he deserved based on his work since Mania season and crowd reaction. The match everyone asked for, Seth vs Brock. 

But no, instead lets just continue with the success that is the Big Dog right?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Brock is advertised for the post Summerslam RAW. That makes me think he might retain the title at Summerslam.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Brock is advertised for the post Summerslam RAW. That makes me think he might retain the title at Summerslam.


I hope that means Strowman gets him the night after then.


----------



## norris22 (Jun 20, 2016)

| 
Home	Connect	Trends	Me M2_tab_indicator	Tweet
Nattie	
Nattie 
@NatbyNature
I haven’t forgotten what @AlexaBliss_WWE and @MickieJames did to all three of us at #ExtremeRules. Redemption is coming and it’s going to be AMAZING to see justice served. @RondaRousey @NiaJaxWWE ?? twitter.com/rondarousey/st…
12:37 AM - 17 Jul 2018

https://mobile.twitter.com/NatbyNature/status/1019063515318030336?p=v

Look like it go be 3 or 4 way match for raw women championship at SummerSlam.


----------



## TBreeze (Jun 23, 2016)

Happy Tyler got a 1-on-1 match despite the loss, wish he kept the beard though


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I liked Ronda. I liked Sarah/Ember.
The rest of the show could have been called the "Let's Talk About Lesnar Show".
We get it, Braun is gonna cash in at SS if your golden boy isn't being cheered enough.


----------



## Suplex Spear (Oct 1, 2017)

:deanfpalm 

..They seriously need better writers or something. fpalm

This reminds me of how much I miss tuning in to the Ruthless Aggression shows occasionally when I younger.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Watched the opening segment/match then turned it off. Annoying how they protect top guys by hardly ever making them lose, but then basically ignore the rare losses. Lashley beating Reigns at ER should have been positioned as a HUGE deal, but it was "meh, he's here to fight!"

Knew that Brock wouldn't appear on the show given Kurt's weird ass wording. It should have been "show up or get stripped". None of this using Heyman as a conduit.

I only hope that they go with the fresher Lashley vs. Lesnar match at Summerslam rather than doing Reigns vs. Lesnar 4 (or 5 if we count the Summerslam Fatal 4 Way last year).


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Didn’t watch Raw. Did I miss anything good?

:HA


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Pardon my stupidity, but I still can't believe they're actually doing Reigns-Lesnar again and completely ignoring Lashley beating Reigns. I guess it didn't mainevent to make it easier for the people to forget it. People were hot for Balor and Rollins and you chose the biggest failure of all time and a returning fuck nobody gives a shit about. I can't believe what's happening in this company. There's absolutely nobody that's being booked right. I don't think there was ever a point where everything is plain BAD. Even 2015 had some goods in it like the New Day and some of Seth's run.


----------



## MisterK (Sep 13, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Another troll that the mods will do nothing about. More baiting that the mods will let slide.


Aww are you offended? Thats cute. I'm only stating what creative is doing at the moment. Its clear that the fans LOVE rollins, but creative doesn't think the same. He just lost the title for no reason, wihtout even moving on to the main event. Seems like they dont' have any plans. Oh on top of that he jobbed to Drew and Dolph Ziggler (twice) in the span of 2 weeks. they'd never do that to someone like Roman, Braun, Lashley, hell EVEN AJ. Lol i don't know what you're seeing but seth is clearly not as protected as he was before


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I can see Roman/Lashley ending in a double count-out and then they have a triple-threat at SS.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Ember Moon with those Carmella-esque reactions from the crowd despite being undefeated


She'll get support once they have a clear direction for her. She's probably the best female performer in the company, make people believe that she has a chance to be champion and I'm sure she'll have a good following


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kind of sad I saw the highlights on Youtube of the two Triple Threat matches and knew exactly who was winning each one by the Titles. I knew Roman would find some way to face Brock, the loss to Lashley at Extreme Rules didn't mean much.

The Triple Threat with Balor, Roman, McIntyre was fun with the predictable result aside. The crowd is still pretty hot for Balor despite him rarely winning any big matches. I can't fault the guy at all. He's one of those I really want to get invested into, but WWE never lets him get any momentum. 

The other Triple Threat was decent as well for a TV Match, although as a Seth fan I was admittedly pissed off when Lashley won. Even though I 100% knew it was happening. 

It's annoying when you have hot guys the crowd is into in either match, and WWE goes for the choices nobody is interested in in BOTH matches. I'd be happy if I didn't see Roman face Brock in the rest of my lifetime. At least an argument can be made that Lashley is a fresh choice, despite also not sounding any special on paper.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I miss *John Cena* as the top dog face of the company.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

They reach new lows every week.

Honestly, is their day idea of compelling equal to "overdone"? Because here we are risking the fifth Lesnar-Reigns match, and the way to get to that is to have a #1 contender match between two guys who had a PPV match less than a week ago. And I'm not even that mad at the fact that Reigns might get another UC title match, but Christ why don't you keep him and Lashley apart if you plan on having them fight for the spot?


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

WWE just seems so awful when the NFL, NBA And NHL Season finishes its like they don't even try


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

arch.unleash said:


> Pardon my stupidity, but I still can't believe they're actually doing Reigns-Lesnar again and completely ignoring Lashley beating Reigns. I guess it didn't mainevent to make it easier for the people to forget it. People were hot for Balor and Rollins and you chose the biggest failure of all time and a returning fuck nobody gives a shit about. I can't believe what's happening in this company. There's absolutely nobody that's being booked right. I don't think there was ever a point where everything is plain BAD. Even 2015 had some goods in it like the New Day and some of Seth's run.


well technically Roman, as per his promo, didnt care about Brock and he was there to fight anyone.... And the management, which has been screwing him all this while, screwed him yet again by handing him another opportunity at Brock...wwe logic..:grin2: ..by the way if all Roman wanted was a match, just ask Kurt backstage..stupid angle seriously..

And all for what, a build to SS to see either Lashley or Roman face Brock..big whoop..its going to be a stinker either way and some thing which i am not sure if anyone wants to see....


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Didn't Lashley beat Roman the day before or something? Legit lol. Glad that I don't watch this shit anymore.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Reigns keeps losing and still gets title opportunities :bosque

"But I'm being screwed" :reigns


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

The two best moments of the night were the performance of Balor and Corbin's hilarious reaction to his lost phone. Mickie's face was awesome lol.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

> Dave Meltzer, in a post on the Wrestling Observer Forum, noted that Bobby Lashley vs. Roman Reigns was originally supposed to close out the show but those plans changed a few hours before Extreme Rules went on the air on the WWE Network.
> 
> Meltzer wrote, “I was told midweek it was the main event and then told it was changed the day of the show for reasons having to do with fear of the crowd crapping on it.”












:Rollins2


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Roman vs. Lashley AGAIN!?

They're gonna do it. They're actually gonna do Brock vs. Roman IV. After they made Roman look like a loser AGAIN against Lashley on Sunday night.

This push is so fucking bizarre.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

- Vic


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Buster Baxter said:


> Nah, Brock was out of the company for Lashley's first stinct in WWE.


lashley was in ovw at the time of brock's first stint in wwe, i seem to recall bob had something going on with alexis laree down there, lashley came up around 2005 when brock left in 2004


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

Soooo, the Reigns v Lashley match at Extreme Rules was utterly pointless then. Lashley beating him meant nothing. It is clever of WWE though, throw everyone off by having Roman lose at the PPV, but then reveal that match meant nothing and have Roman win the important match on a random Raw.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

the_hound said:


> lashley was in ovw at the time of brock's first stint in wwe, i seem to recall bob had something going on with alexis laree down there, lashley came up around 2005 when brock left in 2004


Lesnar left in March 2004.

Lashley signed developmental deal in November 2004.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I mean WOW

What a massive steaming TURD WWE RAW is right now.

Sasha/Bayley is keeping my attention - just - because I know the quality of match that they can put on. But the angle is fucking tooth-grindingly bad.
Seth and the IC Title was interesting, but the resident borefest belt-hogger, Ziggler had to kill that.

So what exactly are we supposed to be excited to tune in for?

I'm not usually this negative about low quality weekly shows, as the quality ebbs and flows all the time. But Jesus.
It's been below sewer level for months. The last watchable episode was the gauntlet match. Everything since has been just atrocious.

Who is writing this crap?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jedah said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Roman vs. Lashley AGAIN!?
> 
> ...


The 'consistency' or lack thereof when it comes to storytelling and feuds these days is genuinely mind boggling. You could probably tune out for weeks, come back, and not even be confused at what is going on.

The Bob/Roman match at Extreme Rules was essentially useless. Either Bob beats Roman *AGAIN*, even though he's proved he can, cleanly. Or Roman picks up a trade win, and that somehow now qualifies him to face Brock for another time.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

They actually got some heat on Lesnar......only took 6 months. Or Brock did the job for them when he turned up at UFC last week :brock3

We'll see if it lasts until Summerslam and how that crowd responds to him.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Not only have they rendered the Lashley/Reigns result pointless but they're giving it away for FREE the following week on Raw.

The company really don't give a fuck.

:lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Just look at all these options.

Balor - boring, but a lot of people want to see him get the rematch he never got.
Seth - the hottest main roster act of 2018, though he's now cooling.
McIntyre - a fucking beast and very hot right now.
Lashley - not an inspiring run, but it would still be a match a lot are interested in.

Nope. We have to get Roman again. :lmao


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Well, so much for Lashley vs. Lesnar. WWE found a way to make Lashleys win at ER meaningless.

Also, Reigns has lost against Lesnar more than once this year. How does he deserve a chance to challenge Lesnar AGAIN and Corbin doesn't? Angle tells Corbin that he just lost at ER to Balor when Reigns lost to Lashley in that same night but still gets an opportunity? Not saying this to defend Corbin, just pointing out how inconsistent WWE is with their logic.

They don't want Reigns to sound like a guy who whines and so he just says "I don't care about about Brock Lesnar, I just want to fight". How dumb was that? OF course you care about Lesnar. His whole thing since before WM has been about beating Lesnar and have failed more than once. No one wants to see this match again and theres this sour taste with Lesnar as Champ now. WWE, what are you thinking? Possibly doing this match in NY of all places too. What are you thinking?

Reigns gets opportunity after opportunity of rematches and 4th chances but Balor can't get one rematch for a title he never lost. I am not even a Balor fan and i'm saying it now too. Thats how much I don't want to see Reigns vs. Lesnar again.

A face Rollins going after Lesnar right now would be huge too. Lashley vs. Lesnar would be interesting. Nope, gotta potentially repeat the same match that we have already seen twice this year that wasn't really good.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The WWE deserves every negative comment, crowd reaction, etc they get between now and the end of the Raw after Summerlslam if they actually go through with a Reigns/Lesnar IV clusterfuck.

Normally I am not really all that for a crowd "hijacking" a show, but if they really go through with this insanity I would not be mad if the crowd shits on the entire 6 hour Summerslam show (as unfair as it would be to the rest of the talent)


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Last nights episode can be classed as boring predictable garbage, WWE is just one big troll job.

Elias is the only entertaining superstar on the Raw roster right now, the rest either come across as boring or straight up garbage.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Its time to face facts and abandon the WWE for other promotions. They simply don't care and as long as entities like FOX give them cash, they have no reason to.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

A-C-P said:


> The WWE deserves every negative comment, crowd reaction, etc they get between now and the end of the Raw after Summerlslam if they actually go through with a Reigns/Lesnar IV clusterfuck.
> 
> Normally I am not really all that for a crowd "hijacking" a show, but *if they really go through with this insanity I would not be mad if the crowd shits on the entire 6 hour Summerslam show (as unfair as it would be to the rest of the talent)*


:applause


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MisterK said:


> Aww are you offended? Thats cute. I'm only stating what creative is doing at the moment. Its clear that the fans LOVE rollins, but creative doesn't think the same. He just lost the title for no reason, wihtout even moving on to the main event. Seems like they dont' have any plans. Oh on top of that he jobbed to Drew and Dolph Ziggler (twice) in the span of 2 weeks. they'd never do that to someone like Roman, Braun, Lashley, hell EVEN AJ. Lol i don't know what you're seeing but seth is clearly not as protected as he was before


And what makes you a troll is only you drop in when he loses. Never around when he is winning.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> She'll get support once they have a clear direction for her. She's probably the best female performer in the company, make people believe that she has a chance to be champion and I'm sure she'll have a good following


I am not sure about that, she has never been the most charismatic person and despite being the most pushed woman on NXT last year (not named Asuka) she wasn't more popular than other women like Kairi, Peyton or Nikki.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Raw is TERRIBLE. It has never been this bad. Ever.

It won't get better until Braun is champ..until then..bye.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> The WWE deserves every negative comment, crowd reaction, etc they get between now and the end of the Raw after Summerlslam if they actually go through with a Reigns/Lesnar IV clusterfuck.
> 
> Normally I am not really all that for a crowd "hijacking" a show, but if they really go through with this insanity I would not be mad if the crowd shits on the entire *6 hour Summerslam show* (as unfair as it would be to the rest of the talent)


Wait, Summerslam is 6 hours? :maury


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Buster Baxter said:


> Wait, Summerslam is 6 hours? :maury


Well I'm sure there will be a 2 hour pre-show and the show itself will be at least 4 hours so...yeh :ha


----------



## MisterK (Sep 13, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> And what makes you a troll is only you drop in when he loses. Never around when he is winning.


When he is winning he is winning against the likes of Miz, Elias, Balor, etc. Just other mid carders. It doesn't mean the creative thinks highly of him. When he loses against the same mid carders, its clear that he's on the same pecking order as them. Its unbelievable how far Rollins has fallen. #2 full timer on the company in 2015, and now its like, #8 full time guy in the company? He's behind Lashley, Strowman, Reigns, AJ Styles, Orton, Cena, probably even Nakamura and Samoa Joe at this rate hes going. 

I just find it funny you are always optimistic, and tbh I don't really watch wrestling much anymore but its kind of sad tbh when I catch up and see how far Rollins has fallen from grace


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MisterK said:


> tbh I don't really watch wrestling much anymore


And it shows.

Next.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

A-C-P said:


> Well I'm sure there will be a 2 hour pre-show and the show itself will be at least 4 hours so...yeh :ha


SummerSlam is a big show so it'll be 5 hours long (Not including Pre-show), with the smaller shows being 4 hours long.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

MC 16 said:


> SummerSlam is a big show so it'll be 5 hours long (Not including Pre-show), with the smaller shows being 4 hours long.


Good point then it will be 7 hours total not 6 :bosque


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Do people actually watch the pre-shows? I can't even imagine people would waste their time watching WWE pre-shows?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Showstopper said:


> Do people actually watch the pre-shows? I can't even imagine people would waste their time watching WWE pre-shows?


To be fair the best match at Extreme Rules was on the Pre-Show :draper2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> To be fair the best match at Extreme Rules was on the Pre-Show :draper2


I still couldn't be bothered to watch a pre-show. WWE's main shows are bad enough. Why extend it another hour, or whatever it is?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Do people actually watch the pre-shows? I can't even imagine people would waste their time watching WWE pre-shows?


I watched the last one only cause of Andrade. I don't watch full shows too anyway lol.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Reigns is winning next week. Otherwise why would they put Lashley over him for a second time.

Actually when is Dean Ambrose due a return? Maybe he will cost Reigns a chance?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I watched the last one only cause of Andrade. I don't watch full shows too anyway lol.


Hope you enjoyed it after he tapped to a non-finisher tonight like a bitch.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Hope you enjoyed it after he tapped to a non-finisher tonight like a bitch.


Calf Killer isn't exactly non finisher considering its the only submission move of AJ that can (and had) finish matches. I'm not that surprised, basically none of my favourites are in a good place in this company. I'd rather have AJ pin him if they want to play Almas as the prospect that couldn't hang with the champion at the moment. But whatever.


----------



## MisterK (Sep 13, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> And it shows.
> 
> Next.


You think Rollins is on the same pecking order as top guys like Reigns, Strowman, Lashley, AJ, Cena, Orton? He's not and its really showing. I don't watch wrestling live any more but I do still keep up with the results and shit. Losing consecutive matches to Ziggler and Drew McIntyre, losing the IC title WIHTOUT even moving on to the main event. All of these signs don't really spell "top guy" to me. On top of that, no major plans for summerslam with ambrose out until september. I'm not trying to be a troll im just stating the obvious. Why are you in such denial that Rollins is viewed highly by the creative team?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MisterK said:


> You think Rollins is on the same pecking order as top guys like Reigns, Strowman, Lashley, AJ, Cena, Orton? He's not and its really showing. I don't watch wrestling live any more but I do still keep up with the results and shit. Losing consecutive matches to Ziggler and Drew McIntyre, losing the IC title WIHTOUT even moving on to the main event. All of these signs don't really spell "top guy" to me. On top of that, no major plans for summerslam with ambrose out until september. I'm not trying to be a troll im just stating the obvious. Why are you in such denial that Rollins is viewed highly by the creative team?


Dude. You ARE A troll. You used to create threads pretending to be a Seth fan, and then when he got hot you made threads outright shitting on him and admit to being a troll. The mods might not see that as being a troll, but I saw it and others saw it. That's why no one takes you serious anymore or even quotes. I only do it because it's fun to embarrass you.


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

I just saw that Ember lost to Sarah Logan, and at that off of a top rope tumble. Why is Ember losing to someone like Logan? Granted as I say that I am reminded that Alexa has squashed the entire roster and Carmella has killed Asuka's credibility but why do Ember like that. It is another issue with womens wrestling in WWE, no mens match would end by one of them falling off the top like that.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Finally got through RAW this morning. The crowd was painfully quiet during that Booby/Dolph match. Yikes.


----------

